# General Urbex Photos Thread! - 2



## krela

I'm starting a new general urbex photos thread as the old one is getting a bit big. Post them here!


----------



## possessed

_A few of my photos:
_
Forest Mills, Nottingham:


----------



## mookster

Failed in my missions in London today (my cursed city I swear) so went to Abney Park instead


----------



## lost




----------



## Ramsgatonian

mookster said:


> Failed in my missions in London today (my cursed city I swear) so went to Abney Park instead



That's a brilliant photo...


----------



## Scattergun

Climbing around an old asylum last summer.


----------



## jammy

*Trashed house and angry farmer...*

There's a rather trashed house near Shaftsbury in Dorset (you know the one), got the chance for a quick peek recently but only been in for 5 mins getting photos,when I heard loud voices outside(my mate was out side not really keen to come in) Ducked out the back door to be met by a rather irate farmer type bloke! He was ranting and raving how he was sick of people stopping at the property(the place was wrecked and metal thieves etc had been in,although judging by the brambles inside the building must have stood empty for years) I kept it nice and said I just like to document and photo old buildings,anyway as I was leaving he asked where I was from,I named the nearest big town to me and he gasped well haven't you got a job to go to!? I still kept it polite but nearing my threshold! I don't think he was even the owner, told me it was waiting to be demolished and it couldn't happen quick enough! Even tried to move us on when we were sat on the public road! Could have done with abit more time in there...


----------



## Ramsgatonian

scattergun said:


> Climbing around an old asylum last summer.



Nice boots! Got a pair just like that...


----------



## Ramsgatonian

Brick works, Kent.


----------



## mookster

There is or was one in Malvernbury Care Home, which as yet hasn't burnt to the ground.


----------



## HughieD

GWYLFA HIRAETHOG, Denbigh Moors, Denbighshire.




Wales 45_2_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Bones out

^^^^ That's well composed so it is ^^^^. Very nice


----------



## HughieD

Bonesout said:


> ^^^^ That's well composed so it is ^^^^. Very nice



Cheers Mr Bonesout, very kind words, thank you.


----------



## PaulPowers

Manchester Archive picture






As close as I could get to it


----------



## Ramsgatonian

*Golgatha Railway Tunnel, Kent.*


----------



## MCrosbie

*Newsome Mill*

Newsome Mills sits at the heart of Newsome – both geographically and historically. The mill was founded by John Taylor in 1827 and was a working woolen textile mill right up until 1983. During the 156 years of its operation, the mill made a significant contribution to Newsome. The village has grown around the mill, which was the main local employer for a long time. Many families who live in Newsome today have a direct relationship to the building.




Newsome Mill by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## UEP-Wales




----------



## UEP-Wales

*Mansion R*






*Hoover Building*


----------



## Happyshopper

Millennium Flour by jamescharlick, on Flickr






New Life by jamescharlick, on Flickr






Supersonic by jamescharlick, on Flickr​


----------



## Bigdavey2

Nice start to the thread bud thanks love the angry farmer story had a bit of a run myself today at a old factory site south Leicestershire I tried to explain I was only interested in photography but he was sure I was going to carry off the ten ton nitting machine on my mountain bike loving the site once again thanks for the share


----------



## zimbob

CASL to conservatory conversion, these Fifers are too tight to let anything go to waste 






​


----------



## cogito

Going deeper underground.


----------



## PaulPowers




----------



## jjstenso

Probably not there now.


----------



## mookster

I shot a roll of film in Belgium, here are the results.




















































































































For anyone wondering, Canon T70 with Vivitar 19mm wide angle, shot on Kodak Colorplus from Poundland.


----------



## UEP-Wales

Nicely done there mate! You can't beat a bit of film!


----------



## HughieD

Ah, good old 35mm....I remember those days. Top photos again Mookster.


----------



## demon-pap

here's one of my favourite ever shots, from Mansfield general hospital I call it "the surgeon"


----------



## demon-pap

jjstenso said:


> Probably not there now.




where was this? looks awesome!!!


----------



## HughieD

Bit of random Syrian Urbex (old abandoned house in Damascus). Sadly, there's plenty of new abandoment, ruins and dereliction in this poor country since I went there on my trip...




img_3147v1_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img_3145v_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Floox

Here are a few rooftop photos as I understand whole rooftop reports aren't suitable for this site.


----------



## cogito

Few olde ones from the archive:
















Cool place, plus Dominos Pizza deliver there.


----------



## Norfolkbloke

Two from a North Norfolk beach hut type thing!!

From last weeks holiday in my home county, didn't really get the chance to go exploring for derelict stuff so this is as close as I got!! Note the nice made up bed with camberwick quilt complete with mouse droppings!!

NB


----------



## UrbanX

Not really worth a report: 

On a quiet little industrial estate is an unassuming, average office building. It’s has some boards on the windows, nothing special. 

But inside, it houses one of the most spectacular modern staircases I’ve ever seen!


----------



## ImmortalShadow

UrbanX, amazing photos! What a beautiful staircase, too. Great work


----------



## mookster

Some random bits of military concrete


----------



## UEP-Wales

St. Athan's Boys Village

Taken a month or so ago, didn't take many shots so thought I would add a couple on this thread


----------



## TK421




----------



## perjury saint

*..As The Light Slowly Fades..​*


​


----------



## perjury saint

*..Little Boy Lost..​*


​


----------



## Lucky Pants

perjury saint said:


> *..Little Boy Lost..​*
> 
> 
> ​



Nice shot that mate great detail and focus


----------



## mookster

A couple of mega derps before we moved on to the main aim today...

Esso Research Centre near Wantage, all that remains is the No.4 Pump House and there is no access up the tower! 





















And Challow Country Club...these were the nicer bits!


----------



## zimbob

Dragons Teeth, Dunnet Beach, t'North:







​


----------



## forker67

*Out & about in North Wales!*

Here are a few pics from our adventures.......




100_2895 by forker67, on Flickr




100_2876 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC2370 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC2367 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC2363 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC2355 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC2354 by forker67, on Flickr


----------



## forker67

GEDC1854 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC1844 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC1839 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC1838 by forker67, on Flickr




100_2510 by forker67, on Flickr

This set of pics are from Denbigh hospital, Lluesty hospital, a mainly disused quarry on the coast a few miles outside of Caernarfon & an old slate mill in the hills between Caernarfon & Porthmadog


----------



## forker67

100_2424 by forker67, on Flickr




100_2422 by forker67, on Flickr




100_2421 by forker67, on Flickr




100_2418 by forker67, on Flickr




100_2416 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC1825 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC1823 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC1809 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC1806 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC1791 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC1789 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC1786 by forker67, on Flickr


----------



## forker67

GEDC1785 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC1782 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC1781 by forker67, on Flickr




GEDC1772 by forker67, on Flickr

I hope you enjoyed the pics, this last set were from a mausoleum deep in the woods near Bangor & the rest were of a derelict manor house and it's gatehouse somewhere near Bala.


----------



## oldscrote

A rambling Victorian farm house nearby to me, lived in but no longer a working farm has this fun little derelict with no other buildings close by.No one seems to know its use,it isn't a privy as it's to far from the house.It's a tiny place tho, I reckon you could just about fit a pool table inside.Although it has a chimney pot there was no sign of a fire place.


































Wasn't worth a separate report and I didn't get into the field to get close to the front due to a pair of mad donkeys


----------



## mookster

A few from Aston Hall today, didn't even bother getting the camera out for most of it as it's a proper ruin now...





We did play a quick game of catch the pigeon though...


----------



## Boatbird

rust5 by boatbird, on Flickr

Sometimes there's just a hint of something that could have been there


----------



## beardface

Trerew Rotor Station








Sorry for the phone pics.


----------



## ImmortalShadow

I'm very happy with this photo, though I say so myself 



Stazy Crairs by jessnphoto, on Flickr

A shot of a very well-known staircase taken from a different angle from a recent revisit.
Been there 3 times now, but didn't have my fisheye the first two times.


----------



## Pincheck

pipe Dreams












into the Darkness the explorers go, no light aloud walking on petals to survive 




exiting to sunlight and safety


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## Norfolkbloke

Just an exterior shot for this one, was really just out for a ride out on the bike so didn't go creeping around inside, also I think the farm on the opposite side of the lane uses it as a store!

Matt


----------



## AgentTintin

Government Office by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Government Office by AgentTintin, on Flickr


----------



## PaulPowers




----------



## aphonopelma1313

Only two pics, but completely underworld:

1



Cage... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



They get you... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## peanuts

aphonopelma1313 said:


> Only two pics, but completely underworld:
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> Cage... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> They get you... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr




"my precious "


----------



## oldscrote

About 16 years ago,before the idea of urbex was really thought in the form we now know and love I was on holiday in Ireland and came upon this glorious place.....and took precisely one photograph of it,the benefit of hindsight eh?.I can't even remember where the hell it was ,ah well


----------



## mookster

A few from a tiny portion of the Brunel University Campus in Runnymede. The fantastic main building is locked up tight and alarmed sadly, but demolition has begun on the newer buildings dotted around. Had a poke around in this one after bumping into a couple of other local explorers, then had a very close shave with secca involving a lot of running away so called it at that.

This place is massive and has so much more to give so I hope to get back soon before more gets torn down.









You can see the amazing main building out the window here


----------



## PaulPowers

Hyde Falls earlier today

I had to take this handheld as the falls swallowed my tripod







If anyone finds a black Manfrotto tripod washed up at the side of a stream in Hyde it's mine


----------



## mookster

PaulPowers said:


> If anyone finds a black Manfrotto tripod washed up at the side of a stream in Hyde it's mine



You're turning that into a bit of a habit, one at Willington now one in Hyde Falls!

Anyway I finally got my next roll of film developed, it only took me 9 months to fill it up...


----------



## smiler

Came across this little chapel coming back from an explore, 










I was a sweet little place with bugger all to make a half decent report about until this thread started, so my Thanks to the BOSS for his forward planning.

Do you think that maybe I should have read this notice on the way in instead of on the way out? 


Thanks for looking


----------



## smiler

Bodmin Jail
This was a bonus to a good day exploring with Muppet, again not much to make a report about but interesting and enjoyable.






I don’t think I’d like banged up in here.




Thanks for looking


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## MrDan

Old Warden railway tunnel. Disused for 50 years, runs half a mile in Bedfordshire.


----------



## smiler




----------



## fordpopular

*Smallcleugh Lead Mine*

Most of the operations in Smallcleugh had come to an end around the 1900's. In 1963 the mine was briefly reopened in pursuit of new ore reserves, but little large scale mining took place.

On September 2nd 1901, 28 members of the local Masonic branch held a dinner down the mine in a large stope know today as the Ballroom Flat.

this is the Ballroom Today


----------



## Mardy Bum

I give you Thee Urbex Rock Cake! Taken at Cocking Limeworks.  






Much needed fuel for running through all the fecking mud.


----------



## MD

inside-the-lantern by M D Allen, on Flickr​


----------



## TeeJF

mookster said:


> Failed in my missions in London today (my cursed city I swear)



It isn't just London bud, it's urbexing in general! We completely lost our urbex mojo for nigh on 15 months due to an uninterrupted run of "fails", and they were UK-wide with a couple of Belgian ones thrown in just for good measure.

The sad fact is, and I don't care how strenuously people deny it, there are explorers who are regularly breaking and entering. So if you personally observe the urbex mantra then you are inevitably doomed to have failures. This was brought home to us by our experiences with Pyecrust which many other people were getting into despite there being completely intact fences on every occasion but one that we tried - and on the odd one out we had to contend with a dibble and secca stood 25 metres from the gap in the fence! 

Doin't let it grind you down like it did to us.


----------



## smiler

“The sad fact is, and I don't care how strenuously people deny it, there are explorers who are regularly breaking and entering. So if you personally observe the urbex mantra then you are inevitably doomed to have failures”

Unfortunately, much as I’d like to disagree with you I can’t I am sure like me many others have gained entry to a site through holes made by others, doe that make me any better than them?


----------



## krela

This isn't a conversation for this site. Let's stick to photos eh?


----------



## smiler

My apologies.


----------



## SlimJim

Have been waiting since last September for my friend to email me his pics from our midnight outing in Dover, only to discover that there weren't as many decent ones as there could have been  But here are the better ones anyway...

The SlimJim!



Corridors.



Broken floors.



Spaces to waddle, squeeze and crawl into.


----------



## MrDan

One from a recent Euro trip with UrbanX, Priority 7 & Tank2020 to name just a few.
Reports to follow in due course, I'm too busy crapping myself about agreeing to have my legs waxed for charity at the moment!


----------



## Dani1978

I absolutely love that last shot down the tunnel. Great pics guys! ;-)


----------



## SlimJim

Have had a mixture of win/fail more recently, nothing interesting enough to constitute a proper full report, but here's a few pics from this month anyway:

Battle Headquarters at the back of Folkstone.



Backfilled hatch to lower level.



Got some fairly nondescript pictures of inside.



Crud filled room at the end.


----------



## SlimJim

Furthermore from my win/fail selection this month, a few more wartime defence bits 'n' bobs for the good folk of the forum:

Anti-aircraft defence.



Flooded interior (sorry for the odd photo):



Original pivot for AA gun!!!



Pillbox next to new builds:


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## oldscrote

The curse of the mobile phone,many years ago every village had it's own phone box,often lovingly cared for now very few remain,most have been sold for reuse as shower cubicles and other odd uses.This one remains unloved and disconnected just outside Bradford on Avon a small monument to former times.


----------



## tumble112

Seeing this has made me realise how many of these have disappeared.


----------



## Mr beady

​


----------



## ablackwood

*Abandoned(ish) Homeless Camp - Exeter*

Stubbled upon this in the woods near my home. I think people have stopped using it as the roof has collapsed but top marks to the architects for making it in the first place! Enjoy!






Complete with chill out sofa zone.


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## carlafitz2

Whittingham Asylum June 2014 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pincheck

Sometime last year.
The twins



Rolling stock 



beside the turbine for a fleeting moment 



whats under turbines 



top of the world 



hoppers 



control room 






Wasn't the first in either that belongs to others(they now who they are ) who went in the night turbines ran for the last time.


----------



## Mr beady

Woolton Hall aka sploreists house


​


----------



## FenceJumper

*Abandoned Tennis Courts - Horley*

Came across a pair of abandoned tennis courts as I was wandering around. I have no background for them as there isn't anything to be said. They are in a sports field which is still used so I'm not sure way there have just been left.




[/url]DSC_0037 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0039 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0041 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0042 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0043 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0045 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0048 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0050 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0055 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0056 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ace5150

Evokes memories of the Athena poster with the girl scratching her arse.
Nice pics.


----------



## krela

Moved the tennis court photos to the general photos thread as they're not really suitable for a report.


----------



## Conrad

To be honest I don't have an eye for photography as demonstrated by the dead space in the foreground I'm pretty proud of it anyway.


----------



## UEP-Wales

*CC Manor... The Revisit....

The place has gone down hill big time, windows smashed, library fucked, in fact.... it's all fucked! Here's just a few shots, the place really isn't worth a report now.

Goodbye CC Manor....


























*​


----------



## Pincheck

silverlands


----------



## UrbanX

Lol the urbex Xmas tipple has arrived!


----------



## HughieD

B+W archive 126 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Derelict Peel Tower, Northumbria..


----------



## HughieD

Abandoned wooden house, Istanbul, Turkey.


Turkey 199bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


Turkey 200bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


Turkey 201bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Pincheck

night



Day


----------



## Conrad




----------



## mookster

A few from a revisit to Cannon Brewery I made a few weeks back with a mate who hadn't been, didn't get enough for a proper thread.


----------



## urbanlife

*not sure on the where about for this post*

but here is a recent photo that we managed to capture on the amazing iPhone  hope to get a decent camera soon 


10269396_616532398446504_7432403884044391558_n by Ben-Dry91, on Flickr


----------



## URBANMYTH

Hey do you have any more photos?


----------



## urbanlife

hi yeah we have got loads just not got round to uploading them yet


----------



## Cuban B.

FenceJumper said:


> Came across a pair of abandoned tennis courts as I was wandering around. I have no background for them as there isn't anything to be said. They are in a sports field which is still used so I'm not sure way there have just been left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]DSC_0037 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]DSC_0039 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]DSC_0041 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]DSC_0042 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]DSC_0043 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]DSC_0045 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]DSC_0048 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]DSC_0050 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]DSC_0055 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]DSC_0056 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]


That does look good.


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## DirtyJigsaw

2 shots i never posted in my reports.



Crown Courts External Edit by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



McDonald's by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## Mr beady

Mount St Mary's in Leeds. Also Known as 'church of the giants'


----------



## HughieD

Not enough for a report so posting them here. Six nice shots (externals only) of a beautiful abandonned wooden house in the centre of Tallin, Estonia:


img6656bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6655bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6654 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6586bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6585 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6657bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX

Awesome! Always wanted to go to Tallin!


----------



## HughieD

Just a couple of pictures of an old ruined folly near Wentworth, Barnsley.


img4103 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4105bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Pincheck

some old school pics 



Any one see my bag 



Pack my bags


----------



## Scattergun

Some nice shots there Pincheck. Here's some from me..


----------



## Mr beady

scattergun said:


> Some nice shots there Pincheck. Here's some from me..




Long time since ive seen you post pictures. Aces.


----------



## HughieD

Little bit of Algarve urbex...just not enough for a proper report:


img2850 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2846 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2730 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2641 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2606 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2859 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX

Loving these everyone, especially yours Scattergun, good to see 'em again! 

Chateau TP - Abandoned, but locked tight:


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

Smashed it UrbanX, what an external that is! TP was on my list when I was in Belgium but never got around to it, would have been a wasted trip it seems anyway. Great photo


----------



## stu8fish

A quickie from the steelworks. Will do a report sometime soon.


Steel. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Not enough hours in the day.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

FANTASTIC! Look forward to the report


----------



## Frumtarn1

*First Exploration*

Hi guys just thought I'd post a picture of an explore I did a while ago for college, just found it hanging around on computer. This I took of the Barnsley Main Pit before I believe you could even get inside the buildings. However this was a pretty neat location. But eventually ended up being outnumbered by chavs then for our own safety we had to leave. Hate Barnsley sometimes.
Ah well Enjoy 

The pit head


----------



## krela

Frumtarn I've moved your post to the general photos thread because a single photo isn't really suitable as a report. Lovely photo though, I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## woosloo

Horse and Groom by Wooslooo, on Flickr


----------



## mookster

I showed a mate of mine around 'The Acid House' today. Played around with my prime lens and discovered the missing bathroom I couldn't find a couple of weeks ago.







































​


----------



## UrbanX

Thought I'd post a few bits from Aldwych Station - The bits that I know aren't included on the tours...  

Tunnel between Holborn and Aldwych:



Looking into the liftshaft:






Looking up the liftshaft:


----------



## tumble112

I was out with the kids on a bike ride recently and came across this old railway bridge which carried a line serving Cochran's Boiler Works at Newbie on the Solway Firth. Despite being out of use for decades I was surprised to find the rails still in situ.


304 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

308 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

306 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

305 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

The line runs on for over half a mile through the undergrowth


309 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX

Filtertastic! 



Double Pallisade!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Hi, I have quite a few photo's of derelict buildings which I didn't post on here. These are the places which didn't have access or are old and taken from my pocket camera.

Found on the 20th June 2015: 




[/url]Boarded up Bungalow in Suffolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Boarded up Bungalow in Suffolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

Boarded up House near Sheringham. Taken early April 2015. 




[/url]Boarded up house in North Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

One of three open doors at the house.




[/url]Boarded up house in North Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Boarded up house in North Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

Derelict Watermill in North Norfolk. Taken 1st of April 2015.




[/url]Derelict Watermill in North Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict Watermill in North Norfolk by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]


I'll upload a few photos of the now renovated / demolished buildings soon after this.


----------



## Mikeymutt

After a while on the forum I have never ever used this thread.i should do more..

When nature meets decay..nature always wins.


----------



## HughieD

tumble1 said:


> I was out with the kids on a bike ride recently and came across this old railway bridge which carried a line serving Cochran's Boiler Works at Newbie on the Solway Firth. Despite being out of use for decades I was surprised to find the rails still in situ.
> 
> 
> 304 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr
> 
> 308 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr
> 
> 306 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr
> 
> 305 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr
> 
> The line runs on for over half a mile through the undergrowth
> 
> 
> 309 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


Fantastic....Loving that.


----------



## TK421




----------



## HughieD

TK421 said:


>



Some stunners there...


----------



## flyboys90

Very nice indeed.


----------



## TK421

Cheers chaps


----------



## Conrad

And Slim Jim with the whirly twirly steel,


----------



## Mikeymutt

Pillbox at happisburgh,Norfolk.


----------



## Sam Haltin

Superb shot. Now tell me did you use any filters to take that shot? If not - then you used natural light. This is now my favourite photo. Oh, and I'm sure that I spotted a lighthouse in the picture, but maybe I'm getting old and my eyes are failing.


----------



## Mikeymutt

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Superb shot. Now tell me did you use any filters to take that shot? If not - then you used natural light. This is now my favourite photo. Oh, and I'm sure that I spotted a lighthouse in the picture, but maybe I'm getting old and my eyes are failing.



Thank you..I don't have any filters. .I just took two exposures.one dark and one light.and then merged them.


----------



## Sam Haltin

Aha - that's how you did it. It does look like a graduated filter was used. Clever. Thanks.


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one Mikey! Don't know where this lighthouse talk has come from, I can only see a pillbox 
Fantastic image!


----------



## krela

Mikeymutt that is a superb shot, thank you! Might have to use that as a background.


----------



## Mikeymutt

krela said:


> Mikeymutt that is a superb shot, thank you! Might have to use that as a background.



Thank you krela..feel free to use it.


----------



## Mikeymutt

UrbanX said:


> Nice one Mikey! Don't know where this lighthouse talk has come from, I can only see a pillbox
> Fantastic image!



Thank you Mr x..the pillbox is the feature lol..


----------



## Mikeymutt

The orient express


----------



## Tiny Turnip

Really liking those Orient Express shots, MikeyMutt! Very atmospheric and nicely composed. - got a warm, antiquey feel to them - are they tweaked at all?


----------



## Tiny Turnip

*Southport Shrimpers*

I've been taking pictures of the shrimpers at Southport for probably 20 years on and off. At Southport, the sea goes in and out a very long way, and as it comes in over the sand, it is warmed, making a great environment for shrimps. However, the shallow water and tidal range mean that boats can't be used to catch the shrimp, so these amazing vehicles have evolved; typically a rough plywood 'boat' and shack raised on an old truck chassis, with primitive arms to spread nets, and often a large gas ring and boiler to cook the little fellas. I don't know of similar vehicles used for fishing anywhere, and sadly, their numbers have dwindled rapidly. There were a dozen or so 20 years ago. Conventional agricultural tractors are being used instead of the truck built wonders. These pictures were taken 3 years ago, and there was one remaining functional shrimper,(the blue one) and a few ordinary tractors. There are pictures here of vehicles which were brand new builds when I first saw them (the red oxide painted ones) but are now derelict. I think the blue one still runs, but I'm not definite.


----------



## smiler

That's a bit different T:T, I liked it


----------



## Tiny Turnip

*Sussex*

Not sure if this is completely abandoned, but it certainly doesn't work as a garage any more. Some of the vehicles look like projects, but I can't see the caravan ever going anywhere again...


----------



## Tiny Turnip




----------



## The_Derp_Lane

My only explore this morning, it's due to be demolished. The Bungalow was locked. 




[/url]Locked Bungalow by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Locked Bungalow by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Sam Haltin

Pity it's being demolished as it looks like a good building.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

It's now a shell through the windows, two other abandoned houses in this village got demolished last year and a third got renovated. It's the last one.


----------



## Mikeymutt

The Vulcan..I have waited a long time to see in the cockpit of my favourite plane.today I got the chance.this has been sat here for twenty years,this was with full permission..


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

A very small explore I did today. It's definitely derelict because there's no path heading to the door!




[/url]July 2015 (Derelict) by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]July 2015 (Derelict) by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]July 2015 (Derelict) by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]July 2015 (Derelict) by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]July 2015 (Derelict) by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Sam Haltin

Not a bad looking van, pretty good condition. Kit-Kat mug of 2007 so its been derelict since then and there is something very dubious floating in that toilet pan.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

I checked the dates on the food and it got abandoned at the end of 2012.


----------



## Mikeymutt

Nuba embrace..whilst on a weekend away of exploring we decided to visit this twenty foot sculpture.two skeletons entwined in each other.the skeleton sculpture was put here by a sculptor who had been in the Nuba mountains in Sudan during an attempted genocide there..I have wanted to see this for a while now and it was quite surreal sitting there on the edge of a farmers field in the middle of nowhere next to a derelict barn.


----------



## krela

That's an interesting one Mikeymutt, difficult to get a sense of scale, 20ft you say?


----------



## Mikeymutt

I would say about twenty foot.here is a pic of my friend taking a picture for a rough sense of scale.he is about six foot.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

I came across this beauty today, unfortunately, the access point was too narrow for the tripod so here are some external shots. 




[/url]Denton (derelict) by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Denton (derelict) by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Denton (derelict) by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Denton (derelict) by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Denton (derelict) by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Freemo

Ok going to try and post up for the first time. Think I have followed the instructions correctly.

I would imagine most people know where it from. Also its the first time trying to compose a shot.




fingers crossed


----------



## Freemo

WooHoo. 

OK I might be a little too excited that that worked. Now on to get some visits in.


----------



## krela

Freemo if you would like some feedback here's a tip (also for anyone else who is learning about photography); look up the and practice the rule of thirds, it's probably the single biggest thing you could learn about to improve the composition of your shots.


----------



## Sam Haltin

This shot would benefit if you just went to the left slightly and get rid of that leaf just above the roof. As previously quoted the rule of thirds would work here. From Wiki
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds


----------



## Freemo

Thanks, will definitely look it up. So far my photography history consists of the normal point and shoot family stuff. Now to find a target and get practicing.


----------



## Sam Haltin

Good luck, remember practice makes perfect.


----------



## Cuban B.

Abandoned polymot position


----------



## DiggerDen

Wow! I love that photo Mickey. Great pillbox and lighthouse.


----------



## Mikeymutt

DiggerDen said:


> Wow! I love that photo Mickey. Great pillbox and lighthouse.



Thank you..I only just noticed this comment ha ha


----------



## Mikeymutt

The mausoleum 

Built on the edge of a large hall.the mausoleum was built in 1896/1997at a cost of £2,270 and houses the second earl of Buckinghamshire and his two wives.


----------



## Sam Haltin

Nice photo. You seem to have captured the clouds at the right moment.


----------



## TK421

Holy Trinity Church, Cottam Yorkshire Wolds:


----------



## Mikeymutt

Nissen huts at raf fersfield


----------



## Conrad




----------



## Mikeymutt

A few from my visit to upwood with rubex


----------



## Sam Haltin

For the few photos you've placed here they are superb. My favourite is the sixth photo. You've captured the light shining in to the main item in the centre of the photo and that's the table.


----------



## Mikeymutt

Thank you Hugh..I have done two reports on here so just thought I would put a few up.


----------



## Rubex

I always seem to find interesting bits and bobs in the outbuildings of explores, and this is the strangest toilet I have found so far:


----------



## Sam Haltin

That toilet is not strange if you come from the 1950s and 1960s. Its a blessing. Most houses had outside toilets in the early days as you will no doubt find out during your explorations. The next photo shows an Acme Wringer. Once you have done your washing its all wet so you feed it between the rollers to squeeze the water out then put it out on the washing line. Now its all automatic machines. But the last picture - no idea. Possibly a machine to cut small branches into logs for the fireplace.


----------



## oldscrote

That last machine is a set of weighing scales,the objects on it are weights


----------



## Sam Haltin

oldscrote said:


> That last machine is a set of weighing scales,the objects on it are weights



So it is. I studied the photo more in-depth. Thanks.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Some photos of Frenze church. 





[/url]Untitled by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Untitled by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Untitled by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Untitled by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Untitled by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Pincheck

Just a few various visits


----------



## Sam Haltin

Nice photos, especially the night ones. A colourful piano. My favourite is picture 11. A photo taken with natural light. Superb.


----------



## flyboys90

Cracking collection.


----------



## SlimJim

The fruit of a night's skulking about and diving down holes: some slightly wobbly pics and a great explore! No time for wireless shutter releases or fancy lighting, it was an in and out job before the cops turn up!



Taken With Great Haste! by Slim Jim, on Flickr



Hidden From The Drunks Above... by Slim Jim, on Flickr



"POLICE NOTICE" by Slim Jim, on Flickr


----------



## smiler

For me it's the third pic, Nicely Done Mikey.


----------



## smiler

OOH You young'uns I had one of them at the bottom of me garden.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

After plenty of searching, I've found another house.  Just one problem... 




[/url]rhdhdhdrrhsd 002 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]rhdhdhdrrhsd 003 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG] 

...The rest of the house has no way in.


----------



## Lavino

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice photos, especially the night ones. A colourful piano. My favourite is picture 11. A photo taken with natural light. Superb.



That pink shoe in photo 6 is St Joseph's seminary lol I recognise that anywhere


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Some shots from Rural Suffolk. 




[/url]gfhgfhghfghfgh 053 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]gfhgfhghfghfgh 041 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]gfhgfhghfghfgh 043 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]gfhgfhghfghfgh 047 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]gfhgfhghfghfgh 048 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]gfhgfhghfghfgh 050 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Rubex

I found this and I've never seen one before and I don't know what it is.. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## oldscrote

I'd say it's some kind of chaff cutter,the vent probably for dust extraction.It's a pity there's no makers name plate on it,I can just make out the name FYNA on one photo but can find no reference to a company of that name.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

It has the name FYNA MA71 seen on the third picture.


----------



## Bones out

France, Swiss cheese building.


​


----------



## Bones out

Unloved and radioactive.


​


----------



## Bones out

Waiting for more customers first sir! 


​


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

A few more photos of Rural Suffolk. I found this derelict overgrown building near a church. 




[/url]Church Workshop by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Church Workshop by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Church Workshop by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Church Workshop by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## tumble112

These old newspapers were found while clearing out an elderly relatives home after they had passed away. I know they are a bit off topic but Krela kindly allowed me to post them here. Most are from September 1976 and the others are from 1985, I hope you like this trip down memory lane. More https://flic.kr/s/aHskiTPSD9



001 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



002 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



006 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

A bit of 70s sexism...



010 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



011 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



012 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



014 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

A moral dilemma...



015 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



016 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



021 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



022 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



023 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



025 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



026 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



027 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



004 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## flyboys90

There are some real choice ones here,I love the one "Over mum's knee" the mind boggles!


----------



## oldscrote

That was great fun,a packet of fags for 38p,mothers spanking daughters,and the Burnley building society reminding people that money can go up in smoke.Thanks for a great post


----------



## smiler

I liked that and had a chuckle that it had a padlock, Thanks


----------



## smiler

Fags at 38p for twenty, what are they now £8 odd, interesting post, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

Taken from the top of a building currently under renovation 



I love this city by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## smiler

You Nailed That, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin

Superb image. Good enough for a calendar.


----------



## flyboys90

Brilliant shot.


----------



## Conrad

Messing around with settings,


----------



## jammy

Sure there used to be a graffiti thread somewhere? Anyway out rambling today and spotted these...simple but I like 'em!


----------



## Scattergun

Here's some more random tat fae my camera..


----------



## Sam Haltin

Pretty good shots here. My favourite is the third one because you also managed to capture The Plough constellation (I think it is). As we say in the North East of Scotland - nae bad at a.


----------



## flyboys90

You have some stunning images here.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Out of luck, :no: Was completely secured up.





[/url]The Green cottage, Sep 2015 by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## flyboys90

Ah well the thought was there!


----------



## HughieD

Wow Scattergun...amazing collection of pix there.


----------



## Mikeymutt

After giving rubex a tour of norfolks derelictation.i did not take to many shots.i was playing tour guide mainly.but here a few of the ones I took.


----------



## Richard III

*Anglesey wreck*

Hello. First post so I hope this counts for you.

I had a trip to Angelsey when the hoo ha about the Cunards in Liverpool was on. Found this old boat. There is another nearby in even worse condition. 

You need good legs to get here - parking is non existent!



The first Cunard liner


----------



## krela

That's a lovely photo Richard III, but a single photo doesn't make a report, so I've moved it into the general photos thread.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Lost by the cliffs.




[/url]Lost at the cliffs by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lost at the cliffs by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lost at the cliffs by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

I had fun last night 


[/url


----------



## HughieD

Just a quick drive-by and handful of externals of Sleaford Bass Maltings. Not meriting a report so thought I'd stick them on this thread....


img2364 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2365 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2366 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2371 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2374pan by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## SlimJim

Hitting some heights with Conrad recently. Here's a nice bridge he showed me that we climbed. Not enough pics or video to warrant a full report.


----------



## cogito

One from the summer


----------



## smiler

cogito said:


> One from the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> That's good, anymore?, I'd really like to see more, Many Thanks


----------



## smiler

I liked that Jim, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90

Very nice indeed!


----------



## cogito

Another from the same place


----------



## smiler

Lovely, what's the upstairs like?


----------



## HughieD

I'm liking that Cogito...


----------



## Mikeymutt

Looking over nocton hall from the water tower..


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Blimey! That photo's just perfect!


----------



## Mikeymutt

Thank you dauntless..the colours were lovely


----------



## HughieD

Mikeymutt said:


> Looking over nocton hall from the water tower..



Looks super in Autumn...


----------



## smiler

Lovely Pic Mikey, do you know what was stored in the tanks in the foreground?


----------



## Mikeymutt

smiler said:


> Lovely Pic Mikey, do you know what was stored in the tanks in the foreground?


Thank you smiler..I honestly don't know .these where the boiler houses..maybe oils..I honestly don't know though.


----------



## HughieD

Stumbled across this abandoned old church in Sleaford. Can't even find out what its name is. It was getting renovated at some point but that appears to have now long since stopped. All sealed up so a few externals only hence why the pictures are residing in this thread!


img2379 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2378 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2377 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2376 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2375 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2380 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Rural Suffolk in the Autumn. 




[/url]Thorleys Cake, Suffolk by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## cogito




----------



## HughieD

Old warehouse by the side of the River Don, Sheffield:


img1668 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1669 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Home Farm. Good chance it's derelict. 




[/url]Home Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## HughieD

This Grade II listed deco beauty dubbed "The Grand Old Lady of Sheffield" has been and is currently sealed tight so it's a few externals only I'm afraid. I've only ever seen two or three reports from the back end of 2011 on this place. It apparently sold for £100,000 at auction in January 2013 but the sale must have fallen through and now appears to be in limbo...


img2742 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2741 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2743 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90

Beautiful facade.


----------



## HughieD

flyboys90 said:


> Beautiful facade.



Isn't it just. It was derelict then they did it up and it opened as a night club. Then it shut down and is as you see here. Hope someone buys it and puts the place to good use...


----------



## HughieD

This place is in need of a full report doing on it before it goes too far down hill...


img2756 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2751 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2752 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX

*Causeway Lodge*

Following Rubex's ace report on this place it's not really worth me doing a full report on the place, so here's 7 shots from Causeway Lodge: 







This door leaf is actually nicely square still, the frame reflects the lean of the house! 












Compare this with the same shot Rubex took 6 weeks ago! 



Rubex said:


>


----------



## Rubex

The house was not like it is in picture 6 when I went about 6 weeks ago! That placed is doomed :laugh:


----------



## tumble112

Both of you were brave going in here!


----------



## tumble112

HughieD said:


> This place is in need of a full report doing on it before it goes too far down hill...
> 
> 
> img2756 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> img2751 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> img2752 by HughieDW, on Flickr



I hope you can get in here at some point, I'm certain it would make for a really interesting post.


----------



## smiler

Sludden said:


> Both of you were brave going in here!



I agree, I think desecration might have kept me outside.


----------



## UrbanX




----------



## SlimJim

*Haven't had a 'report worthy' explore or set of photos in a while now. Here's a few from the past few weeks:*

Sitting on top of a fort amidst strong winds and cold. It's definitely getting colder at the moment, my fingers went numb from pressing the shutter button within about 6 seconds 






I caught up with Konrad in London and we hit some high stuff. Trying to take a cityscape shot from 27 floors up during a hurricane! Impossibru!





In the end I blasted a few high ISO ones off.





Bofors tower


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one Jim! 

Just one from "The welsh school" from me:


----------



## HughieD

Tree versus abandoned warehouse, Anping, Taiwan....


img1323 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1322bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1312 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1311 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1310 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1326 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn

Here's a random one from Whitefields I never posted


P6220060b by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90

The root network is amazing Hughie.


----------



## HughieD

Very derelict in Hong Kong....


img1534 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1535 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## gingrove

I do like that!


----------



## flyboys90

Even in that state bet it's worth a fortune!


----------



## Vertigo Rod

A superbly taken photo - stunning! The fact that the chimney stack on the right is still standing is most impressive, plus why on earth would anyone graffiti 'Tony Curtis'?!!! Brilliant.


----------



## urbexdevil

*Higham Ferrers Church, December 2015*

Another slightly failed attempt from the weekend, but definitely on a return visit card. I almost wasn’t going to bother uploading these due to the distinct lack of pictures but from what I did manage to get shows what could have been an amazing explore.

Again, excuse the phone pictures… I didn’t dare get my camera out in the rain.


----------



## Mikeymutt

Thanks to rubex for showing me this beauty.i have never seen an Alan Williams turret before so was pleased to see my first one.and in great condition too.


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## flyboys90

Great collection.


----------



## Conrad

Seems a bit wasteful, I guess the Lancet and British Medical Journal are computerised now?


----------



## Rubex

Very nice photos Konrad


----------



## HughieD

Urbex toilet!


20151228_103601 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt

Looked at these two take..not sure if they were for oil,water or gas.they are situated near an old World War Two airfield so I wonder if they might be something to do with them.one the ceiling had collapsed in.the other was whole and a squeeze through the the hole.the echo was fantastic inside..


----------



## HughieD

Just a few externals of the soon-to-be-demo'ed Hallam Towers Hotel in Sheffield so popping 'em in here:


img2062 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2061 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2064 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Just a few externals of every-bodies fave Lincs asylum so popping them in here...


img3267 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3265 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3263 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3262 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3268 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## SlimJim

*High stuff with Konrad. Couple of odd shots.*


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one Jim! Those shots just capture UE perfectly!


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## Conrad

Class shots there pincheck, loving the control room


----------



## oldscrote

That old mill engine looks about complete and ripe for restoration


----------



## flyboys90

Cracking shots here.


----------



## Pincheck

oldscrote said:


> That old mill engine looks about complete and ripe for restoration



They are complete mate there are more than one and they where used for power supply on the site steam driven i suspect.


----------



## Conrad




----------



## flyboys90

I like them all but the last is my favourite.


----------



## HughieD

Forgot I had these pictures when I came across them today. Never did a report at the time as these are all externals. The place in question is the deco gem that was the old Main Post Office in Sheffield. It stood empty for years and was sealed tight as a gnat's chuff. Only saw a handful of reports on the place over the years. Now it's all been renovated and is weeks if not days from being handed over to Sheffield Hallam University who have taken out a long lease on the place. Not too sure how all the fab railings escaped the chop in WWII but survive they did. Anyhow, thought I'd post these pictures from two or three year's ago when it was looking a bit worse for wear.


img8643 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8641 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8639 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8638 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8637 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8636 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8635 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8644 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## oldscrote

Railings tended to survive the war if they were protecting a drop into the cellar space below.


----------



## flyboys90

The building is a gem but the railings are the some of the nicest examples I've seen.


----------



## tumble112

That is a lovely old building, complemented by those railings. As for access, there were some open windows on the second floor. What was stopping you?


----------



## HughieD

Sludden said:


> That is a lovely old building, complemented by those railings. As for access, there were some open windows on the second floor. What was stopping you?


Ha ha....perhaps in my younger days Sludden


----------



## tumble112

Here is a little find I spotted on my travels in North Yorkshire. Not sure if it is an old schoolhouse or a chapel. It consists of a dwelling house and large hall.


316 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


317 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


322 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


318 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## flyboys90

Very nice indeed,well worth looking at.


----------



## HughieD

What a delightful little place Sludden - good find!


----------



## Rubex

Lovely find Sludden  fabulous photos! I'd love to see more of this place.


----------



## Mikeymutt

Really liked that studden.what a lovely building


----------



## Mikeymutt

American truck me and rubex looked at in Wales hid in the trees..she was more interested in the waterfall though &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Sam Haltin

Big boys and their toys. Interesting item though, a fuel truck?


----------



## Mikeymutt

It certainly looks like a fuel truck


----------



## mookster

Looks like a Diamond T, love those trucks.


----------



## HughieD

Popping this one in here as I've only got a few externals of this little Gothic beauty. Passed it many a time driving up the A1. It's right next to the former Great North Road. 

The Grade II listed building is called North Road House. It was was built in the mid-18th century as a vicarage and has an early 19th century Gothick addition to the south. Apparently in the past the owner received permission for use it as a restaurant but this subsequently lapsed. An application for the re-development of the surrounding land was refused. The building is now on the 'Buildings at Risk Register' and is listed as being in "poor condition" due to a general lack of maintenance


img3355 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3356 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3354 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3351 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The ornamented outbuilding:


img3358 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90

What ever it is it's a bloody great find!


----------



## HughieD

Five pix that have been in my archive for a while. Posting them now as this side of Sheffield has now turned into one big building site. The scale of construction work is colossal. The other day saw these two buildings getting the proper fencing-off treatment, possibly as a prelude to demolition. Just round the corner from the now sealed Ridgway Tools.


img8803 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8806 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8804 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8802 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8801 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90

I do like the facade of the Queens Hotel,wonder what it's like inside?It still has the pub sign support attached and that looks original?


----------



## HughieD

flyboys90 said:


> I do like the facade of the Queens Hotel,wonder what it's like inside?It still has the pub sign support attached and that looks original?



Was pretty much sealed when I took this pic a couple of years ago and is even more so no! Will keep a watchful eye on it though...


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one Hughie!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Today's find, Bramble Farmhouse. 





[/url]Thistles Farmhouse by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Sealed up tight.


----------



## UEP-Wales

Evening! Full reports will be up in a few weeks but bit tied up at the moment so here is a couple of tasters!

1) Golden Grove Mansion - January 2016




2) Talgarth Mental Asylum - January 2016


----------



## Sam Haltin

Golden Grove mansion is my choice. Look forward to see that post.


----------



## HughieD

This is really not meriting a report, so popping this bit of Shedbex in here:


img2066 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2073 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2069 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Bones out

Shedbex, looks familiar someway?


----------



## UEP-Wales

Really not worth writing a full report on this one but wanted to share a few pics anyway 

This building used to house a handful of corner shops and a large number of low life prats above it... you know, the ones that mug people and deal that stuff that makes you go funny. Part of the local redevelopment saw the place being brought down to the ground and a new modern development rising from the ashes.

1) 




2)



3)



4)



Thanks for looking!


----------



## HughieD

This is getting a bit of a second home for me in here - must get out on some proper explores! These set of pictures are from the centre of Sheffield and more for record than anything else. 

The old complex centred around the Grosvenor Hotel includes the former Casbah nightclub, shops and the odd fast-food outlet. Most are now empty ready for demo. The spent ages stripping the hotel of asbestos which provided a bit of a headache given it's central location. The other place - the former Salvation Army HQ is just round the corner and on the market for a potential buyer. Just externals here. The odd person has got into the hotel but have never been that fussed.

The Grosvenor Hotel:


CCurbex1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


CCurbex2 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Former fast food/kebab shop:


CCurbex3 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Casbsah (played here with my band a few time - even supported The Undertones once!):


CCurbex5 by HughieDW, on Flickr


CCurbex4 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The former Salvation Army building:


CCurbex6 by HughieDW, on Flickr

CCurbex8 by HughieDW, on Flickr


CCurbex7 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90

Beautiful facade.


----------



## HughieD

flyboys90 said:


> Beautiful facade.



Wish someone would buy this place and do it up...


----------



## jammy

Love a mooch around Portland, don't know what the huge bare concrete place is or was, can't decide if its half unbuilt or half demolished?! Will go and do some research...


----------



## jammy

ok just checked..former navel buildings...there is another similar block nearby which is now 'luxury' flats...although this block to have stalled somewhat...


----------



## SlimJim

The old Southern Water Control bunker built some time during the 1980s. Used to be mint up until a couple of years ago. Alas, I never got around to seeing it until now and there's not much left to see. How it stayed so mint for so many years right near a busy motorway I have no idea. We were saying that it would make an awesome house. Pity it's going to waste.

There actually used to be a Faraday cage in here, but it's been nicked. Anything that hasn't been nicked has been smashed or crapped on.





Entrance with blast door.





There were other rooms, but they were all pretty much stark bare and covered in more shit graff.


----------



## Bones out

HughieD posted........


The Casbsah (played here with my band a few time - even supported The Undertones once!):


CCurbex5 by HughieDW, on Flickr


CCurbex4 by HughieDW, on Flickr

You supported the undertones..... No way!!! Brilliant.


----------



## oldscrote

It was for sale years ago

Chatham bunker for sale


----------



## SlimJim

oldscrote said:


> It was for sale years ago
> 
> Chatham bunker for sale



That's actually not a bad price  I'm sure it's sky rocketed since then if it's still up for sale though. Good spot!


----------



## HughieD

Here's a few pictures of RAF Gamston near Retford. Going to do a proper visit and report on this place when time allows.


img3520 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3519 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3510 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3521 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Conrad




----------



## HughieD

Bones out said:


> You supported the undertones..... No way!!! Brilliant.



Tis true sir. And they were gentlemen to a tee. While we were on stage someone nicked our rider so they gave us theirs! Here's a picture of me with guitarist Damian O'Neill...


Undertones by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## tumble112

A couple of very derpy derps..



004 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



005 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



006 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



014 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



012 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



008 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



007 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



025 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



023 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



022 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



016 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Excellent pix there Sludden...


----------



## flyboys90

Nice looking cottage shame about the state of it!


----------



## tumble112

This is the remains of Shaw (or Schaw) Church, a United Free Church built to serve the now vanished mining community of Trabboch in Ayrshire. The church was abandoned in 1956 and was used aa a store by a farmer for a few years afterwards.



035 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



036 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



039 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



041 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



042 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



043 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



044 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Pincheck

In pissing rain and howling storm force winds


----------



## HughieD

Two fab pix there Pinchbeck...


----------



## flyboys90

I love number 2.


----------



## jammy

oooooooops


----------



## krela

They're allowed in context, an old cortina alone has absolutely nothing to do with derelict and abandoned buildings/areas. It's just a car.


----------



## HughieD

A few pictures from the perimeter fence at RAF Nocton after our fail...


img3731 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3733 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3770 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3771 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3769 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3772 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## SlimJim

Mooching with Pb and the Missus at the old gunpowder works. Didn't get many shots off in the rain.


----------



## blackylad83

*The Abandoned Boiler House at Holy Trinity Church Northwitch*

I've been Site Manager at the church for about 7 months now and this was my 1st explore of a part of the building I have never been into. 

The Church was built in 1845, as a church for the workers on the Weaver Navigation. The land for the church, was purchased for £79 (£8,900 in 2016 from Lord Tollemache of Peckforton. The foundation stone for the church was laid on 1 July 1841 by Lord Tollemache, and the church was consecrated exactly one year later. The sandstone for building the church was given by J. L. Wright, a quarry owner from Runcorn and Weston Point. The church can seat about 430 people.

The Boiler House once had 2 large gas furnaces, which once heated the Church, the Church Hall and the former Vicarage. The Vicarage was sold to Cheshire West and Cheshire Council, several years ago (and they now have their own heating system in their cellar) The then District Heating System, (which heated the three buildings) was decommissioned about 10 years ago and the furnaces removed. There is still some signs of where the heating system used to be and a few pipes remain down there. The metal flue that ran up the side of the building has also since been removed and only the holes (where the flue was attached to the wall) remain. 

Due to the rate of decay and the dangerous nature of the steps and walls down there, we are looking at possibly having the pipes capped, removed and the old Boiler House filled in. I am sorry there is only a couple of pics, it is a very small space down there and as it's so unsafe; I didn't want to risk injuring myself. However, you can see the amount of decay down there and the state of the stonework. 






Above: The crumbling stone steps that lead to the garden area. (This is the only way in and out and the Boiler House is accessed, via a "Storm Cellar" type entrance. You can also see the old water pipes that fed the furnaces, at the bottom right corner of the photo. 






The walls are in a bad state of repair and you can see from the photo, that the rust from the metal supports are causing the stone to rust. The old Furnaces used to stand in this space, which is to the left of the steps.


----------



## krela

Hi blackylad, thanks for posting but there's not really enough there to warrant a full report so I've moved it to the general thread for smaller places. Hope you enjoy your stay here though.


----------



## blackylad83

Kewl, thanks. Shame it was too dangerous for me to take more pics, but I didn't fancy being caved in!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Found some very promising sealed up places this month... :no:

Tabers House.



[/url]Tabers House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Rubble Farm.



[/url]Rubble Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Treasure Manor. 



[/url]Treasure Manor (8) by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Treasure Manor (3) by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Treasure Manor (4) by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Treasure Manor (5) by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Moped Cottages



[/url]Moped Cottages (1) by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Moped Cottages (2) by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Moped Cottages (4) by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Waterpump Cottage, Still sealed up.



[/url]Waterpump Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Gulf Bungalow, 
Gulf Bungalow by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

I'll keep my eye on them over time, incase the best happens soon.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

And today, this little gem was found, packed with vintage things through the windows, all untouched, and abandoned for 10 years. And then, still no entry was found... :no: 




[/url]Newton House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Tried with a watermark.


----------



## Conrad

Went to a sewage works last year to kill some time, pretty shit if you'll pardon the pun also not very derelict you'll have to forgive me,




[url=https://flic.kr/p/rGahHC]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/rrTyY3]
https://flic.kr/p/rrTyY3


----------



## HughieD

Popping these in here as not emeritus of a report. An old WWII RAF building on the Ancaster-Grantham road.


img4015 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4023 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4022 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4021 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4020 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4019 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4017 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4016 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Conrad

La tumbledown cheminée avec monsieur SlimJim.


----------



## SlimJim

Excellente, monsieur Konrad


----------



## HughieD

Brief revisit to Ashford-in-the-Water bobbin mill (Derbyshire), hence posting them in here...


img3863 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3859 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3858 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3857 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3856 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3854 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Conrad

Last bit of trespassing before I leave the UK for a few months for my apprenticeship. Not enough content for a report I'm afraid, an oil fired power station that began operation in 1981 and was decommissioned in 2015, one of the few power stations with black start capability meaning it could be fired up without an external power supply helping restore power to the grid in case of an incident.


----------



## SlimJim

Fine bit of trespass and infiltration once again, Mr.K!


----------



## flyboys90

That's a beauty!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

(Just decided to change todays find into a full report)


----------



## SlimJim

Some RAF bases. Was rather under the weather, so didn't get a huge amount of good shots.


----------



## Pincheck

[


----------



## flyboys90

Stunning set of images.


----------



## HughieD

Yup...stunning little portfolio there Pinchbeck.


----------



## HughieD

This was the front of an old and empty town house in Bezier, France...


img4455 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Look closely...


img4454 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and closer still:


img4453 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## cogito

Reactor #5


----------



## Bones out

cogito said:


> Reactor #5



The unfinished reactor......


----------



## HughieD

Chateau de Durfort, in the Aude département of France


img4635 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4638 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4661 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90

Very interesting building,do you know anything about it?


----------



## HughieD

flyboys90 said:


> Very interesting building,do you know anything about it?



Sorry - that was a bit cryptic wasn't it? The building in question is the old cathar castle called Château de Durfort which overlooks the gorges of the Orbieu. It was constructed in the 10th century and in 1209 the Lord of Durfort sided with the Cathars. In 1241, however, the castle now under the command of Olivier de Termes submitted to Louis IX. In 1659, Louis XIV signed the Treaty of the Pyrenees with the Kingdom of Spain which altered the borders, giving Roussillon to France this reducing the 'strategic' importance of the castle. In the 18th century, the castle appears to been abandoned but due to its isolated position it was not stripped of its stones to build new dwellings, hence its ruins were preserved. It's now private property and apparently can be visited free of charge with prior authorisation from the owners (shame we didn't have the time!).


----------



## Cuban B.

Coal mine:


----------



## Bones out

*If you go down to the woods today*

Thanks to @Dauntless for the info on this bumble.

ASDA really must have a dirty machine. Totally screwed up this film!

I tend to use 20 year out of date badly stored film stock and chemicals when I develop and the effect I get I like. ASDA had a few rolls of fresh film and there are more dirty spots on it than Stephen Hendry circa 80's.

That will learn me.

Anyway, car porn on film.














​


----------



## UrbanX

Excellent shots sir!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Nicely done.  Thanks for the mention.


----------



## SlimJim

POW camp mooching with Pb


----------



## HughieD

A few random shots from the Southern French countryside...


img4491 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4492 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4534 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4533 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90

Lovely blue sky,it looked a great day for a wander.


----------



## HughieD

flyboys90 said:


> Lovely blue sky,it looked a great day for a wander.


Cheers mate. Better than the weather here currently!


----------



## tazong

I did a video and loads of photos of this place - but sadly i felt it was not worthy of a full report so decided not to take it any further but a picture of what i did find.


----------



## jammy

Recent explore of house next door but this one sealed...




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Moat manor.  I felt well watched here, so only a quick visit. 




[/url]Moat Manor by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Moat Manor by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Moat Manor by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Moat Manor by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Definetly abandoned.


----------



## HughieD

Nice place that Dauntless...


----------



## HughieD

Popping this little bit of rail-bex in the shape of Rowsley viaduct in Derbyshire in here...


img5263 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5261 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5265 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90

Awesome shots.


----------



## Mikeymutt

The ships galley.i went back at dusk.the whole place has been cleared out.


----------



## HughieD

Nice couple of externals there Mikey...


----------



## SlimJim

Battle HQ mooching  We'd been waiting a while for a quiet day devoid of golfers to do it. Good to finally have done it.


----------



## Mikeymutt

Nice one slim.i do like a nice BHQ.there ain't too many good ones about now.and that looks a decent one.love the setting too.


----------



## flyboys90

Into the unknown!!


----------



## HughieD

Epic fail on this place. Very polite and decent secca on to me the second I pulled my camera out to take some externals. Hence no internals and a few externals from distance! The Grimsby Ice Company is a fantastic building and a bit of a controversial building in Grimsby. Grade II listed, it needs £30m to get the place sorted. Apparently it's the only building of its type in the UK. Mikeymutt and Rubex did a top job on this place earlier in the year so search out their threads for some fab internals. 


img5501 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5527 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5528 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5530 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5532 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt

Very nice externals.such a shame to see it going like that.I did not get any externals because we were moved on once I got out.and my camera was packed up.I would not mind going back.there was two rooms I missed


----------



## Piano

*Lord Line, Hull*

Just one of the buildings at the Lord Line site now in bad shape


Lord Line complex 1400px by nigeldalton, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Mikeymutt said:


> Very nice externals.such a shame to see it going like that.I did not get any externals because we were moved on once I got out.and my camera was packed up.I would not mind going back.there was two rooms I missed



Let's fix up a date.


----------



## Mikeymutt

Sounds like a plan hughie ☺


----------



## SlimJim

Timeless, classic spot.


----------



## Mikeymutt

Crumbling church tower in Norfolk.


----------



## Sam Haltin

That's a nice shot, good enough for a calendar, or wallpaper for the computer. Well done.


----------



## Mikeymutt

Thank you Hugh.


----------



## flyboys90

Breathtaking shot,absolutely amazing.


----------



## Pincheck

Think this was 3 years ago ! 









Not long after administration 

[




miners through way to the showers 



Or the first aid room the other way (even had a temp mortuary listed here ! )


----------



## SlimJim

Mighty impressive, Pincheck!


----------



## Mikeymutt

Went back to Butterly engineering.and in about the month since I had been the first time they had gone in and sealed all the buildings except the main hall.so took a few shots in there.all on my 35mm F1.4.


----------



## flyboys90

Stunning shots, I like the electric chair!!


----------



## SlimJim

Few pics from some mooches...

Very strange camp we found in part of an old fort. They'd fashioned hammocks from hippo bags and furniture from old palettes. They even had coat hangers and a brazier made from an old gas bottle! The place was quite well kept, which makes me think it's probably not junkies or alcoholics living there but perhaps migrants.






Finally gave the sound mirrors a visit!





Grabbed an opportunist shot of this twin magazine whilst passing through the area on foot.


----------



## cogito

Schwing.


----------



## HughieD

This would have been a full revisit report if I wasn't chased out of the field by a herd of mad cows! Reported on this place ages ago (Old Croxton Park House). Was shocked when I arrived last time as all the vegetation had been cleared and the place scaffolded. Three years on I thought it was time for a revisit to see what progress had been made. And it was absolutely none. As Dirus_Strictus originally pointed out, it now appears scaffolding wasn't a prelude to restoration but more there for the stabilisation of an unsafe structure (as per the rules appertaining to Listed Buildings at risk in England). 


img5581 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img584 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5583 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Note: if you look at the picture from three years ago below and the first picture above, the remaining roof section on the left hand side has now collapsed:


img8488_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

The Isolated Classroom. Not sure if this is quite worth this having it's own thread, so it's on here. 




[/url]The Isolated Classroom by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Isolated Classroom by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Isolated Classroom by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Isolated Classroom by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Isolated Classroom by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Isolated Classroom by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Sam Haltin

A classroom? Maybe it has something to do with the football park outside. Maybe changing rooms, but didn't see any except two redundant toilets. Odd one this one but why put a classroom out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Hugh Jorgan said:


> A classroom? Maybe it has something to do with the football park outside. Maybe changing rooms, but didn't see any except two redundant toilets. Odd one this one but why put a classroom out in the middle of nowhere.



This could have been a set of changing rooms, but the way someone wrote down these made it get it's "classroom" title.




[/url]The Isolated Classroom by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## SlimJim

Some randoms from the Atlantikwall at Hoek Van Holland in the Netherlands. We stopped by on the way through to Amsterdam, but the site was so dispersed and overgrown it was difficult to find a huge amount of it. After being cooked in the sun, scratched and stung to crap, we did as much as we could find and moved on. Here's the few pics I got...

An internal loophole. One of these for every entrance to this particular complex.





Odd pump of some sort. Found this in a gun emplacement. I reckon it was to remove flood water from a sump.





I'd love to spray paint the face of the little turd that graffed over this original drawing denoting distances across the dunes.





Bit more from the other side of the emplacement.





Big ups to Dick Derpin (f.k.a. Prickly_buzz) for driving. Will bung my people shots on the self portraits thread


----------



## Conrad

Visited with Slim,
To the Jim.

Early morning,
The sun was just dawning,
A pattering of paws we did hear,
As the falcon we drew near.

A dog sniffling by my feet,
I begin to taste defeat,
A torch passing overhead,
Still we stay dead.

Footsteps in front of us fall,
A whistle,
No longer does the dog us eyeball,
Face down in thistle.

Still we lay,
light moves further away,
fuck we utter in unison,
this space ship is a toxin.

To the exit we do go,
Vehicle headlights behind us do glow,
In the forest we do collapse,
Jim his go pro he does not find,
Our fate is signed.

In again we go,
Fingertip searching,
Jim finds his go pro,
Forward I go jogging.

Through the trees,
I begin to wheeze,
There I see it before my eyes,
Space ship from the darkness rise.

Dogs begin to bark,
Bringing an end to this lark,
Engine begins to roar,
Time to go I know the score.



Set your phasors to woof woof


----------



## SlimJim

Pahahaha, that made me chuckle! Closest of secca encounters and the unluckiest of nights!


----------



## flyboys90

Love it...very funny.


----------



## HughieD

Not enough pix to merit a full report so popping it in here. The place in question is St. Judes' Anglican Church (later Pentacostal) which can be found between Cupola and Copper Street, Moorfields. Building work started in 1844 and was completed circa 1858. The building has been extensively altered but some of the original architecture remains. Wasn't geared up for exploring plus it looked like it was being used as a squat so didn't hand around.


img5870 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5869 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5875 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5874 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5873 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5876 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

Nicely done. I see that there has been a presence, best to leave things as they are. Go in, take photos and leave. Your first shot shows the door with elaborate hinges, I like those hinges and I've seen a few examples on other churches in other posts.


----------



## HughieD

Cheers Hugh. Those hinges are special aren't they? There's a nice main hall upstairs too so maybe next time.


----------



## ch9sab

Two from a little house in Norfolk. Some great wallpaper! A better edited version of number 1 has become my favourite photo of recent time


----------



## cogito

Was wandering around some completely stripped bare corridors, right back to the bricks and concrete, then opened a big heavy wooden door and found this behind it:






Seriously.


----------



## Mikeymutt

I did another trip to west raynham just recently.this was my sixth visit.i was giving a tour.i was lent a 23mm F1.4 for my Fuji.so just practiced with that and took a few shots.


----------



## UrbanX

Loving all of these! 
I think Konrad's onto something with the urbex poetry!


----------



## cogito




----------



## flyboys90

Hefty looking beasts!Great shot.


----------



## Dam_01

*Bridge to nowhere.*

Sorry but this is more of a teaser/placeholder post until I get back there.

This is a bridge I found many years ago now (30 anyway) near my hometown of Fort William. 
We'd range for miles around and this is over a particular river that was a favourite haunt. 
There is no road or path to or from it on the other side. There are some original houses about half a mile away and the remainder of a croft a similar distance.

On the other side of the bridge (and now I'm going from memory) are some structures which I think we decided at the time might be sheep pens or some kind of arrangement for sheep dipping.

This image was the last time i was there, about a year ago and i decided then not to risk it!
But next time I'm up that way I'll head back and do a proper report.

If anyone wants to know where it is feel free to pm me for details.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cogito

You might recognise this lobby from a certain Wes Anderson film...


----------



## HughieD

That's a bit of a wow that Cogito!


----------



## HughieD

This is the Beauchief bar and conference centre. Been to weddings and do's here over the years. Hard to believe it has been left empty after it closed down at the end of 2015. Now it is apparently awaiting conversion into flats. Sealed tight so just externals on this one so popping it in here. As you can see from the stone above the main door it is an original railway hotel.


img5981 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5956 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5957 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5962 by HughieDW, on Flickr

With bonus derelict toilets!


img5980 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

A few finds on a visit to North Norfolk.

Sealed but abandoned and packed.




[/url]Flower Pot House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Sealed




[/url]A Village Hall by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Then this. 




[/url]Cricket Pavillion by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## HughieD

That cricket pavilion looks like it needs further attention.


----------



## SlimJim

*The Goodbye Konrad Paddle O' Death*

After spending a night on Fort Darnet last summer, we really wanted to get back out and see Fort Hoo as well. We initially aimed to get a load of people over and do a big camp out, but the plan went tits up when we couldn't confirm an exact date to do it on, what with the uncertainty of Konrad's return, etc. Push came to shove and we ended up doing a day trip at the last minute on a week day to give Mr.K a bit of a send off before he leaves us again.

I drop by early in the morning to grab Konrad. He's been down the pub the night before and is dead to the world. An hour of hammering on the door, ringing the door bell and shouting "WAKE UP MR.BALLZ" through the letter box in front of his elderly neighbours isn't working. I manage to requisition a step ladder from the shed and an old mop sitting by the back door and proceed to tap on the bedroom window with the mop handle. Finally, he's up! We rig the car with bars and strap the kayaks on top. It's taken some time, but it'll all be worth it! We get on the water, the single kayaks (as opposed to the tandem we had last time) are tracking and moving really well and everything goes great until we actually actually get on the island. The place was so stupidly overgrown that we couldn't get access. In our shorts and t-shirts it just wasn't going to happen. All I'm going to say is we've been having similar issues with thick brambles and nettles at a lot of different sites this summer! We circumnavigated the island to try and find a better way in, stopping at different sides of the island, but still we couldn't get through the foliage. Time was ticking away, but we decided we wanted to get something done, so we agreed to go over to Darnet for a cup of coffee at least! We had about an hour and a half before the tide would start going out again, so we jumped back in the Kayaks and made for Darnet...

By the time we reached Darnet and got inside it was already getting late. However, we were still hell bent on sitting down and getting out of the hot sun for a brew up and a munch. We were keeping an eye on the time and by the time we got up off our arses the tide seemed ok still. We got off the island and the found that the current from the ebb tide had gotten considerably stronger! I then have the crap idea of sticking close to the shore to try and avoid the strong current and the wind. Well, long story short we're beached on a huge sand...or rather mud bar. Konrad loses a shoe and cuts his heel open and we have to push our kayaks in knee deep sludge into the shipping lane so that they will actually float. When we get to the shipping lane, we're truly fighting the current. We hammer it for approx. 1400m across the choppy shipping lane and manage to land on a slipway! A bit more squishy, knee deep silt later and we're back on terra firma, safe!

Ship wrecks. There was a lot of submerged stuff under the water such as concrete and ironwork from barges. We skimmed over them very carefully to avoid getting stuck or thrown out of our vessels. 





Coffee, vape, MoD Steak & Veg  Just before the start of the mad paddle back!





Big ups to Konrad for supplying the kayaks and for his good company for the day. Video will be on the General Urbex Videos thread sooner or later.


----------



## krela

That's a proper adventure that is slimjim. Safe sailing Konrad.


----------



## Conrad

Nice one Jim couldn't have told it better myself, was all good fun, Ta for driving and waking me.


----------



## flyboys90

What a wonderful adventure!Well done for not doing a Titanic in those treacherous waters.


----------



## SlimJim

flyboys90 said:


> What a wonderful adventure!Well done for not doing a Titanic in those treacherous waters.



Haha! They may not be the fastest or the best in rough waters, but at least those sit on tops are hard to fall out of and almost impossible to sink! Thank god!


----------



## jsp77

great stuff there Slim.


----------



## HughieD

Orangery at Wentworth House...further inspection required:


wentworth1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


wentworth2 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Second visit to North Norfolk. The things I find on a bike.




[/url]Abandoned Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Abandoned Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Abandoned Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Abandoned Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

More to come later. The cottages were sealed.


----------



## druid

Urbex in as much as someone lived in this cave in the nineteenth century. Obviously derelict but also much smaller now as the roof collapsed. Not worthy of anything more than a mention and a couple of snaps.











Looking down from the top level to the bottom level


----------



## mockingbird

I quite like that cave druid


----------



## druid

You can climb down into the bottom level via a gap behind where I was standing but there seemed little point (I'm not fighting fit and it was too darned warm!).


----------



## HughieD

This is Middlewood Church in the North of Sheffield. Fenced-off and sealed so externals only so popping them in here. Currently up for sale but no takers. Overgrown but pretty solid due to the roof being in good nick.


img6100 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6102 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6098 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6096 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6094 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6093 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6099 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt

The theatre of dreams


----------



## HughieD

Blimey...where's that Mikey?


----------



## Mikeymutt

It's up near Manchester hughie


----------



## krela

That's an extraordinary photo Mikey.


----------



## dirge

Spotted this bit of awesome graffiti at Wern Works in Briton Ferry. 9/7/16


WP_20160709_18_33_49_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90

Very interesting and unusual.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Sealed x2





[/url]Sealed by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Originally shared on the wrong thread.


----------



## smiler

Loved it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin

Nice looking cottage but what lies within?


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice looking cottage but what lies within?



Nobody knows...


----------



## druid

A quarry that looks derelict but isn't. I know people like old machinery so hope it's OK to post (if not, please delete it Ben).


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## Sam Haltin

I like the lighting in pictures 2 and 3.


----------



## UEP-Wales

*The Watch Tower Asylum*

I will eventually post a full thread on this location but for now, just a few images. With tight security and constant patrols, it's been a challenge!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

My visit to Twin tables. Not worthy of a full report. More pictures on flickr. 




[/url]Twin Tables by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Twin Tables by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Twin Tables by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Twin Tables by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

The yobs have found this place. No old photos are there anymore.


----------



## HughieD

Great recent posts in this thread. Fantastic.


----------



## Pincheck

Always nice to have successful trips


----------



## Mikeymutt

I revisited Grampian foods poultry factory with man gone wrong.he wanted a little look around.seeing as I had been a few weeks earlier.i just had a play with my fuji xf35mm..shot mainly at F1.4































If you are looking at this tazong I took this shot for you mate.


----------



## druid

tazong left his mug behind?

Have to agree with HughieD about the recent photos in this thread - some really good stuff. Thanks all


----------



## SlimJim

Couple of randoms...

Electric patient transport cart!






Mooching old mine workings...


----------



## smiler

druid said:


> tazong left his mug behind?
> 
> Have to agree with HughieD about the recent photos in this thread - some really good stuff. Thanks all



It'd bin empty then,


----------



## HughieD

Urbex toilet....Pau, France.


img6227 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6228 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Old house in Pau..externals so popping them in here:


img6279 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6285 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6283 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6284 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## Sam Haltin

Lovely shots and making good use of natural light.


----------



## druid

Dawn at the ordnance store:


----------



## HughieD

Abandoned house, Castet, France:


img6575 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6576 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6582 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

More Generals from my French trip.

Was going to check this place out but soon ran into signs of inhabitation:


img6588 by HughieDW, on Flickr

but ran into this v.small place next door but didn't merit a report:


img6583 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6584 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6585 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6586 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## dirge




----------



## HughieD

Former chemist's shop, Navarrenx, France.


img6647 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6646 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6644 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Only a few fails over the last few days. 

Cleared out and sealed.




[/url]Fails August by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

An old school. (Security on site)




[/url]Fails August by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Vinyl Bungalow. 




[/url]Fails August by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Fails August by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Fails August by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

And Gingerbread farmhouse, now sealed 




[/url]Fails August by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## druid

Gorsedd trial adit. It does continue a bit further beyond the wet area. No interesting mineral intrusions or anything else to make it worth getting wet for (as we were about to head out for a meal and didn't have spare clothes).


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

A revisit to an old favorite a few months ago. I passed it today and thankfully it's sealed up again. 




[/url]Heron House Revisit by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Heron House Revisit by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Heron House Revisit by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Heron House Revisit by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Heron House Revisit by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Sam Haltin

Someone has been tidying up here. Look at the picture with the piano and you'll see marks where dust hasn't settled.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Someone has been tidying up here. Look at the picture with the piano and you'll see marks where dust hasn't settled.



Yeah, it's down to all the staging inside.


----------



## flyboys90

What a time capsule!


----------



## HughieD

Was on the way to explore this place I spied just outside of Pau, France....


img6588 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On going through the gate it became apparent that it wasn't abandoned and there were signs of life. Then stumbled into this little one-story place next door. Not worthy of a report so sticking the pix in here:


img6583 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6584 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6585 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6586 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6587 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## druid

This way:





In





Fire exit





Oh carp exit!


----------



## HughieD

Few more randoms from my French trip. This was a lovely deco building in Oloron-Sainte Marie. No way in but obviously been abandoned for some time but too lovely to ignore so popping them in here...


img6718 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6720 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6721 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6722 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6723 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6724 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

Aha, so they once sold soft furnishings, curtains and it was a drapery shop. I like the typeface used in the name.


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## druid

@pincheck - spoiling us!

Some things you'll no doubt recognise


----------



## smiler

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Someone has been tidying up here. Look at the picture with the piano and you'll see marks where dust hasn't settled.



I thought something had bin moved but it could be you're right, Sound Job Dauntless,


----------



## HughieD

Few more France hols randoms....from the Château de Roquetaillade estate:


img6758 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6759 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6725 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

French randoms part 25. This fab old house was in Barcus in the Aquitaine region of France on the D24. Obviously been on the market for some time - the 2008 Street View on Google Maps shows it as empty. Shame as it looks like a nice place. A few externals so putting them in here:


img6713 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6714 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6715 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6717 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Derelict barn just north of Little Walsingham:


img7251 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7252 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7253 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7255 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

A few of them about near me.


----------



## HughieD

This house was in the village of Navarrenx in South-West France. It was quite an historic house as it previously belonged to Henry Lefebvre the marxist philosopher. Despite being a famous house and having a plaque on the wall it was vacant and had been for some time. Had a peek through the shutters but that was about it.


img6665 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6608 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6661 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6658 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

No wonder the house is well secure. If that's some of the contents we see. Nice looking house.


----------



## HughieD

Hugh Jorgan said:


> No wonder the house is well secure. If that's some of the contents we see. Nice looking house.



Looked a real treasure trove this place!


----------



## HughieD

This didn't merit a full report but was interesting all the same. It's part of the walled garden at Holkham Hall, Norfolk. The house and estate are well looked after though the massive walled garden has seen better days. They are systematically restoring it but there's still quite a bit that remains in a semi-derelict state, awaiting restoration. These were permanent two heated green-houses. With the rusting pipework and paint-peeling wood thought they were quite photogenic so popping them in here:


img7405 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7406 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7407 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7408 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7404 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7403 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7402 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7409 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## tazong

I went to visit a site which was sadly demolished and had a housing estate chucked on it - on the way back i saw a very sad old gardening center thats been long derelict - met the owner who confronted me and said "get off my land" lol.
We had a long chat - he invited me in to his house for a nice cup of tea and some cake and chatted for about a hour lol.
Not really worthy of a report but the tea and cake was nice so i owe him this.



DSC_0061 (1) by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0057 (1) by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0052 (1) by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0059 (1) by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Loving the ice cream van Tazong!


----------



## flyboys90

Got to be the last place I would expect to see an ice cream van!


----------



## Sam Haltin

Yep, I like the ice cream van, the word Annette could be changed to Tazong and Mickey's face changed to Taz, and you've got a sideline selling ice creams, if the van still runs though.


----------



## Conrad

Love it when there's some heras to slide under.




Gas holder, I think I've seen some shots of this on this thread, but none from me yet,









Really needs a wide angle lens to be honest, as you can't see the bottom 50% of the holder on my shot.





Currently not in possession of a tripod it's always fun to try to hold your hands still,


----------



## flyboys90

Stunning shots.


----------



## SlimJim

Top quality splore shots, Mr.K.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

More random stuff in North Norfolk. 

Was slightly too late. 




[/url]Sealed in North Norfolk by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Sealed as usual. (A treasure trove inside) 




[/url]Sealed in North Norfolk by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

A few awful window shots in another treasure trove from yesterday, unfortunately was too overgrown to try every access point. I'll try again in Winter. 





[/url]Bookworm House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG] 




[/url]Bookworm House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bookworm House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## flyboys90

That looks tempting?


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

flyboys90 said:


> That looks tempting?



Yeah, but if I can't get in, i'll leave it and move on to the next place.


----------



## HughieD

When we were in France this Summer came across this old medieval town called La Reole. There were stacks of empty properties but little opportunity for serious exploring. Hence here's a couple of externals...


img7076 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7082 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The thing that really caught my eye was the old police station. This would have been a right place to explore. Sadly all locked up...


img7068 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7066 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A tantalising peak at what could have been:


img7067 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Came across this unique little building on the Blyth Road near Bircotes. I think it had something to do with electricity maybe? It looked completely sealed but then round the back was a little pikey-hole smashed in the insulation bricks. I resisted the urge to crawl in as it would have been pitch-black in there and I didn't have my touch. Not enough for a full report so popping them in here.

Tower-like building on the other side of the road:


img7918 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7919 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7927 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7921 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7922 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Just the one interior shot:


img7924 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## druid

HughieD said:


> Came across this unique little building on the Blyth Road near Bircotes. I think it had something to do with electricity maybe? It looked completely sealed but then round the back was a little pikey-hole smashed in the insulation bricks. I resisted the urge to crawl in as it would have been pitch-black in there and I didn't have my touch. Not enough for a full report so popping them in here.



Stop teasing...You need to get back with the torch sir ;-)


----------



## HughieD

druid said:


> Stop teasing...You need to get back with the torch sir ;-)



Ha ha....and maybe not on my own!


----------



## druid

Anywhere near the colliery? They tended to use lots of electrickery and thus have some nice big sub-stations and switch rooms.


----------



## druid

Ah, close to the colliery, the railway and the land drains.


----------



## HughieD

Think you've nailed it there Druid!


----------



## Sean of Wales

Took these today, felt like putting two of the pics that didn't make it into the report through a filter, I like how they turned out.


----------



## HughieD

Chanced across this old industrial place that sits on the banks for the River Trent in Gainsborough. No access so popping these externals in here:


img7935 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7932 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7934 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7933 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7931 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7930 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7929 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7928 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90

Great shots Hughie.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Had to visit someone in rural Suffolk today and ended up discovering this little chapel building in the middle of nowhere. The wasp nest by the door is enormous.




[/url]The Wasp Chapel by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Wasp Chapel by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Wasp Chapel by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Wasp Chapel by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Wasp Chapel by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Conrad

Seeing the fantastic thread by Shanters on Drax I thought it would be topical to cheekily post a few of mine from a tour I was on. There not nearly as sharp or composed tho!


----------



## druid

Nice view of the biomass domes and rail supply line to them _konrad_.

The way the wagons are automagicly moved through and discharged is good to watch.

I've posted a couple of images from Drax before but never bothered with a 'report'. Here's another random image. Taken underneath the separator building (railway discharging is way behind me). That wagon is a couple of hundred yards away and the biomass domes are either side of the roadway.







Who could not like photos of power stations and their infrastructure?


----------



## HughieD

Another old building next to the Trent in Gainsborough. Didn't bother climbing inside so externals only so popping them in here:


img7943 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7942 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7941 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7938 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7944 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## degenerate

I'm led to believe this is the old Attercliffe Radical Club in Sheffield, not report worthy but it has a rather large piece by Phlegm if you're into his work


----------



## HughieD

degenerate said:


> I'm led to believe this is the old Attercliffe Radical Club in Sheffield, not report worthy but it has a rather large piece by Phlegm if you're into his work



Good work. That's pretty far gone. And yes, nice bit of Phlegm there...


----------



## oldscrote

That roof shot is glorious


----------



## flyboys90

Great bit of Phlegm graffiti.


----------



## HughieD

Not worthy of a full report so popping these pictures of Little Corringham Mill, Lincs in here. It's Grade II listed and dates back to the early 19th century. It was a three-storey tower mill and originally had four sails. It had ceased working by 1908.


img7975 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7983 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7982 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7978 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Yesterday's outing. This Bungalow wasn't even worth attempting an explore, after seeing through the windows. 





[/url]Another Bungalow by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG] 

This one was more interesting, I couldn't find a way inside, its packed with a bit of everything in every room, including an old pheasant hanging from the ceiling. 




[/url]Hanging Bird Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Hanging Bird Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## UrbanX




----------



## HughieD

This is Farndon mill just outside Newark. Realised it's in someone's back garden so just a few externals:


img8075 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8070 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8072 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8071 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

This is an old derp that I've passed many a time so thought I'd stop off. Didn't live up to potential so this abandoned house and farm on the main road in Kneesall, Notts, is going in here:


img8068 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8069 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8066 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8058 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8062 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8061 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Conrad

Lots of sneaking around recently but not much finding access, in the nature of the game I suppose.

Finally got a tripod again but fumbling with it in the dark realised I had no idea how to use it,


----------



## Sam Haltin

You must have figured how to use your tripod eventually as it shows in your last photo. Superb.


----------



## SlimJim

Mint shots, Mr.Ballz!


----------



## flyboys90

A real corker the last shot Konrad.


----------



## Pincheck

its a power thiiiing 










Taken before the sign on top i heard was taken as a ...............Momento !






Boiler control



yeh they know people have been in and they patrol into the Boiler house as we played cat and mouse ! 




[


----------



## flyboys90

What a belter!


----------



## HughieD

An old fave from Sheffield city centre - been empty ages and sealed tight as a gnat's chuff. The former Salvation Army HQ....


SallyA03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


SallyA01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


SallyA04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## mookster

A few shots from the two smaller local places I did at the weekend. 

The Locarno Dance Hall in Swindon has been empty for years, it was gutted by a fire in 2013 and a second in 2014. The listed building is now a severely overgrown neglected shell sat in the middle of Swindon. We were passing and it felt rude not to pop in, the main body of the large building is completely full of trees and vegetation, so much so it's impossible to penetrate too deep.


























On the way home we swung by the watch tower from the old RAF Kingston Bagpuize site, nowadays this is the only former building left, and only sign there used to be an RAF base anywhere near. The buildings were levelled and runways torn up to create an industrial estate and all that is left is this one building sat in a field off to one side.


























Hopefully I'll be back on the larger sites soon!


----------



## flyboys90

Great collection.


----------



## HughieD

Two fab little locations there Mookster. Enjoyed that.


----------



## SlimJim

No, I'm not dead - I've just been between cars for a long time and trying to settle into this strange country I now live in 

I had high hopes for this old military training ground up the road from me. The whole thing was a bit of a fail and there was actually very little to see in the end, but at least after a month's inactivity I got out again  The site was used by the Germans during WWII and then by the communists right up until the fall of the Iron Curtain. It had always been used for training Combat Engineers.

The first set of bunkers I'd tried to get into were on the site of a supposedly closed gun range. I found out when I got there that the range was still active and full of gun toting types, so I avoided it like the plague.

Second set of bunkers. Sealed for the bats with concrete and steel bars, so no access 





One of the bridges that was used to train sappers to lay demolition charges. It had various recesses for said explosives to be placed.





Other side of the broken bridge.





I tried to get to the other bridge, but there were Airsoft walts running around EVERYWHERE...just wasn't my day!

To be honest, the walk was fantastic though and it felt good to get out in the fresh air again. I've also found a potential spot for a camp out in the Spring. I'll probably return at a later date and try to find some other small concrete bits that I missed.

Should be some beefier splores coming in the near future...


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one Jim, looking forward to more


----------



## Sam Haltin

Very good Jim, it would be an ideal area to snoop around with a metal detector.


----------



## SlimJim

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Very good Jim, it would be an ideal area to snoop around with a metal detector.



Apparently once upon a time there were two knackered T-55s sitting there. Alas, they ended up making their way to the scrappers. People used to find old boots and bits of kit so I hear. The local folk pillaged a lot of it, which explains some of the random holes that can be found all over the place.

I managed to find the grenade practice area and was hoping to find bits of primer, fragments of grenade body, etc. Sadly I wasn't able to find anything. Interesting setup of the range itself though. Three earth mounds create an enclosed area to trap shrapnel, with a small trench system within. Looking at the pillars, they held up some sort of roof. At 'business end' there's a throwing pit, with a blast partition in the middle. The two areas are joined by zig-zag trenches either side. Looking on Google Maps at other military training areas in the Voivodeship, they're a pretty standard Cold War construction.






I've still gotta find the two other charge rigging bridges in the area...


----------



## flyboys90

What a smasher Jim.


----------



## SlimJim

flyboys90 said:


> What a smasher Jim.



Cheers, brah 

I popped back to Kluczewo airport for a revisit to try and tie up some loose ends. After 3 hours of mooching, I managed to see about 70% of the stuff I missed the first time I visited.

GRANIT special ammunition bunker for the storage of nuclear warheads.






Telephone sign.





Trashed buildings.





Rifle range. Pretty big one at that. Interesting use of reinforced walls as a backstop. I wasn't able to recover any interesting rounds, it seems like they were using iron bullets.





Writing on the wall. Haven't a clue what it says and I'm unable to find a translation online. All I know is, it looks cool 





It wouldn't be me if I didn't have a brew up!





Frozen rain, cool temperatures and the general emptiness of the place made for a pleasurable afternoon's spore. I still need to see the accommodation blocks and the extant underground bunker. Perhaps I'll drop back in the new year.


----------



## UrbanX

Sweeeeeet shots Jim!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

Quote - I wasn't able to recover any interesting rounds, it seems like they were using iron bullets.- Quote

Jim, are you basing your comments about iron bullets because there was a lack copper/nickel alloy bullets heads to be found around the backstop? To fire iron, rifle calibre bullet heads, the bullets would need copper driving bands - i.e. like 20mm shells. If this was not done, accuracy would be crap - bullet too slack in barrel bore (to prevent premature bore wear). Bullet tight in bore to grip rifling, accuracy very good ( barrel bores will start to wear out after a few rounds) Have seen many Polish ranges (Polish rifle club mates) from that era and always assumed lack of 'copper' heads on Polish ranges due to the locals reclaiming them for the scrap value. Shot full bore rifles for many years and not seen an example of an iron bullet head in small bore calibers.

Nice images. I find continental wartime/cold war concrete interesting. Thanks for the viewing.


----------



## SlimJim

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Quote - I wasn't able to recover any interesting rounds, it seems like they were using iron bullets.- Quote
> 
> Jim, are you basing your comments about iron bullets because there was a lack copper/nickel alloy bullets heads to be found around the backstop? To fire iron, rifle calibre bullet heads, the bullets would need copper driving bands - i.e. like 20mm shells. If this was not done, accuracy would be crap - bullet too slack in barrel bore (to prevent premature bore wear). Bullet tight in bore to grip rifling, accuracy very good ( barrel bores will start to wear out after a few rounds) Have seen many Polish ranges (Polish rifle club mates) from that era and always assumed lack of 'copper' heads on Polish ranges due to the locals reclaiming them for the scrap value. Shot full bore rifles for many years and not seen an example of an iron bullet head in small bore calibers.
> 
> Nice images. I find continental wartime/cold war concrete interesting. Thanks for the viewing.



There were some thin splattered copper jackets in the walls, with rusty cores, so I'm under the assumption they were doing things on the cheap or perhaps they were AP rounds? Not sure if they were doing something similar to what the Germans did in WWI when they were short on metals. Wouldn't surprise me as lot of produce and materials went to Russia from what I've been told by family elders. I poked around in the earth for 10 minutes and couldn't find anything whole or in good condition. Normally when I hit UK ranges for a prod around in the soil I find rounds within about 2 seconds. Wouldn't surprise me if they were collecting them for scrap, I've seen people picking out tin cans from bins and everything. Wieśniaks...(a sort of derogatory word for villagers) collect and pinch everything.


----------



## Conrad

Assortment of conveyer shots,


----------



## druid

Konrad said:


> Assortment of conveyer shots,



Number four is especially tasty ;-)


----------



## druid

mookster said:


> A few shots from the two smaller local places I did at the weekend.
> On the way home we swung by the watch tower from the old RAF Kingston Bagpuize site, nowadays this is the only former building left, and only sign there used to be an RAF base anywhere near. The buildings were levelled and runways torn up to create an industrial estate and all that is left is this one building sat in a field off to one side.



There are a few of the technical site buildings left at Bagpuss if you wander round the industrial estate. Of those all but one were in use last time I was there. To the south there were a couple of very overgrown TB huts but I fell foul of a grumpy farmer as I walked round the peritrack to go and look. Close to the group of Romney huts if you know those.


----------



## Sam Haltin

Very nice. The fourth shot is my favourite as well.


----------



## flyboys90

Awesome collection Konrad.


----------



## SlimJim

Fine selection of conveyor shots, Mr.K.


----------



## HughieD

My one planned explore on my recent trip to Athens, Greece was a failure. No entry to the former 2004 Olympics Beach Volley-ball stadium so popping this in here:


img8952 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## HughieD

Blimey. Serious stuff Pinchbeck!


----------



## Pincheck

HughieD said:


> Blimey. Serious stuff Pinchbeck!



Was a peach of a trip mate


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Not much has changed yet. 




[/url]Hillbilly Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## gigi

Been such a long time since I have posted! 
The lovely St Georges


----------



## Conrad

I do love a bit of fog.


----------



## SlimJim

Class shot, Mr.Ballz. Pea soupy everywhere it seems.


----------



## Sam Haltin

Superb shot. A bit of fog does help in creating an arty photograph.


----------



## Pincheck

Aye a superb shot konrad


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## HughieD

Wicked little selection Pinchbeck.


----------



## Sam Haltin

Now that's quite a rare fire engine.


----------



## Brewtal

I haven't posted in this thread before so here is a few...

A poor cacti hanging in there after god knows how many years, 10+ I think...





I love grime...





It's all about chemistry... 





And a phone pic from early 2015 not long after I first met my other half just before we got busted following the yellow brick... oh wait they are red... fuck... yeah proper busted!





But when one door opens another grows over... (again, old pic)


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

A few small finds from today, i'll be going the opposite direction tomorrow. 





[/url]Abandoned Bungalow by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Packed and sealed. 




[/url]Old Village Hall by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

A treasure trove through the cat flap. 




[/url]Halloween House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Halloween House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Halloween House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

And the revisit to Gray's Car Graveyard. I found the derelict house without a problem, unfortunately it didn't quite go to plan from there, and I took the photo after I realized I was heard by the landowner. (Angry farmer type) I left quietly and managed not to get seen. I won't go back there again. 




[/url]Grey's Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Sam Haltin

I wouldn't name my house Halloween, Home Sweet Home, or Our Own Home, maybe but not Halloween.


----------



## Conrad

Sorry, Double post


----------



## Conrad

Riveting,


----------



## UrbanX

OMFG Konrad, thats sexy AF! 
What are the cables for? Bridge?


----------



## Conrad

UrbanX said:


> OMFG Konrad, thats sexy AF!
> What are the cables for? Bridge?



Cheers mate, yes indeed good spot!


----------



## SlimJim

What happened to the other pics in the thread? - Scratch that, can see them now


----------



## SlimJim

Me and Konrad had high and probably incredibly naive hopes of abseiling the old NSA listening station Teufelsberg. When we got there it was crawling with tourists and had hipsters filling the place with crap artwork. We tried to bribe them with €35, but they got angry and merely said "abseil it and there'll be shit".





We waltzed through the reception of a posh hotel in central Berlin and had a decent chill on the roof garden, as well as a few energy drinks and a smoke. Was a decent end to a knackering night.


----------



## flyboys90

You look well comfortable on the roof!


----------



## SlimJim

Me and Conrad decided to cross another one off the list on Christmas night.





Derp flat.


----------



## Conrad

Big up the derp flat, a couple more shots from Berlin,


----------



## SlimJim

I've been wanting to do this famous feature of the Western Heights for about 2 years now. Only for the slightly built or squishy yet compressible types. One hell of a crawl too, was knackering with a cold and an empty stomach. Expect LULz ridden footage in the near future from this.


----------



## oldscrote

At one point among the cavers on the Mendip hills there existed an elite group called the

Small
Hole
Investigation
Team


----------



## UrbanX

Ha ha, brilliant stuff as always guys!


----------



## smiler

For once I'm delighted to be overweight,


----------



## elhomer12

I guess I should drop a few pics in here for the first time 

Holwell Ironstone mine in Leicestershire












Don't know anyone else that's been in there apart from us


----------



## HughieD

Came across this old garage and house in Upton Snodsbury, Worcestershire, but due to being on a very tight schedule and it being a bit in the open, didn't do a proper explore. Shame...as it looked interesting. popping the few shots I got on the hoof in here...


img9205 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9204 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9203 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9202 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9201 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9200 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9208 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

elhomer12 said:


> Don't know anyone else that's been in there apart from us



Ha ha, with the ceiling looking that sketchy I'm not surprised! More power to you though mate...


----------



## elhomer12

HughieD said:


> Ha ha, with the ceiling looking that sketchy I'm not surprised! More power to you though mate...



Hahaha, its rather sketchy to say the least, definitely the dodgiest mine I've been in so far. It's usually got a grate over it, so that might be why not that many people have done it, and I think that's been fixed again now.


----------



## flyboys90

WOW that looks tight!!


----------



## smiler

The roof bracing on the left looks dodgy and the slab a rock on the floor came from the roof, but you'd have to have a look if it was open, Proper Job,


----------



## Scattergun

Here's a few random shots from an interesting year of mooching..


----------



## smiler

Looks as if you had an interesting years nosing the shot of the cell was good, you got the shadows just so. I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD

Not enough to merit a full report so popping these pics of what appears to be an former church now reduced to a shell and used by squatters as a roof over their heads.

It's near to the Bukit Bintang district of KL, Malaysia.


img9938 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9941 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9944 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9945 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9947 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## jammy

Noticed this boat and a rather cute caravan a while back, just managed to fight my way through the thick hedge to them today..strange no houses around...or sea! oh the boat is still on a boat trailer just visible!



[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jammy

and the caravan...




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sam Haltin

Always intriguing about derelict caravans, why are the curtains closed because I like to be a bit nosey. The number plate refers to a yellow 4-door Morris Marina 1.8 SDL and registered in 1975 (from the Autotrader website). Is the remains of the car around somewhere?


----------



## jammy

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Always intriguing about derelict caravans, why are the curtains closed because I like to be a bit nosey. The number plate refers to a yellow 4-door Morris Marina 1.8 SDL and registered in 1975 (from the Autotrader website). Is the remains of the car around somewhere?



Caravan locked....could well be a car around i may go back for another nosy, the best thing is there is no obvious vehicle access to the small plot of land on which they sit. Must be 20yrs of undergrowth/trees and stuff hiding the entrance...If the cars there it was born the same year as me!


----------



## Scattergun

smiler said:


> Looks as if you had an interesting years nosing the shot of the cell was good, you got the shadows just so. I enjoyed it, Thanks



Cheers matey. I'll aim to be a bit more active this year. Might even stretch to a location report. Shock horror


----------



## Sam Haltin

Many thanks, Jammy. You were born in 1975? Hmmm I left school in 1975 and got my first job as a green-keeper at a golf club. Anyway, moving along, maybe the boat, trailer and caravan are linked to the same car but if there is no access to that area, maybe the three items were dumped. Mind you, back in 1975 the area would look different. You could go to the NLS website and click on "Side by Side" which would give you an old map on the left of your screen and an updated map on the right. I would attempt to open up the caravan (with Police presence, of course) to make sure there are no bodies inside, because the curtains are closed and its locked. But that's just me, being nosey and investigative.


----------



## jammy

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Many thanks, Jammy. You were born in 1975? Hmmm I left school in 1975 and got my first job as a green-keeper at a golf club. Anyway, moving along, maybe the boat, trailer and caravan are linked to the same car but if there is no access to that area, maybe the three items were dumped. Mind you, back in 1975 the area would look different. You could go to the NLS website and click on "Side by Side" which would give you an old map on the left of your screen and an updated map on the right. I would attempt to open up the caravan (with Police presence, of course) to make sure there are no bodies inside, because the curtains are closed and its locked. But that's just me, being nosey and investigative.



Thanks, will try that website, yeah would love a nosy inside the van. There is also a little pop up tent caravan thing next to it...They look a little to 'parked' to be dumped. Will return as the not obvious vehicle access is now bugging me! Think its just a lot of years and tree growth thats hiding it..


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

Hugh Jorgan;337948 I would attempt to open up the caravan (with Police presence said:


> Dear oh dear! Obviously never had to enter and examine a locked/sealed area that contains human remains! The signs that this is just another locked and parked up old touring 'van are in plain sight - When this 'van was parked up (probably for the winter) it was normal for owners to draw all the curtains, stopped nosey people looking in to see if there was anything worth pinching. Our 'vans curtains are always drawn closed when we are not in it or it is being towed. There is no fly infestation on and around the inside of the windows, even though the toilet compartment window/vent is fully open on the catch. Human remains inside means the open vent would have been a direct route to the corpse for the 1000's of flies that would have been attracted by the odour and even now you would still see masses of body husks and wing remains around the inside of the windows, especially on the bottom of the bay window. A popular touring 'van in its day and one of the first all fibre glass bodied ones marketed. They even had moulded channels in the end panels that took the rainwater run off from the roof gutters, via short spouts, to the ground - keeping the ends and thus the windows relatively dry. The trailer tent is of the same period and they were very popular with people using the channel etc. ferries - lower towed height kept the ferry costs down.
> 
> Sadly this little scenario has not been that uncommon over the years and still happens in todays busier and more crowded times. It is quite possible that these were parked up for the winter by an ageing enthusiast, on a bit of out of the way land and that unfortunately they died during that winter. If they were alone or had no immediate family, these 'vans would easily be missed or pass under the radar. Far fetched? Well no; there are two such examples on the back lot of our local 'van park awaiting the legal searches for next of kin, before they can be legally got rid of or scrapped!


----------



## Big Mary

Ancient mine workings in The North Pennines. 






Not the friendliest of places - tries to murder you with every step.


----------



## Conrad

When I go home my friend and I have made it a bit of a tradition to wander around the local sewage works, 



Untitled by Conrad is sober, on Flickr

Best view of St.Paul's I've ever had, 



Phone shot by Conrad is sober, on Flickr

Break time?


Bourbon? by Conrad is sober, on Flickr


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

One from ages ago. The only derelict place i've found this year. 




[/url]The Magpie by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## SlimJim

Didn't notice those shots earlier, Konrad. You're killing it with that rooftop shot in London, sweet jesus! The bisquit pic too haha! Fresh!


----------



## HughieD

Not a report as such but a trail of what used to be do-able in Sheffield's Neepsend. How things have changed.

The former courts. Used to be an, erm, interesting entry. Now locked-down:


20170127_140402adj by HughieDW, on Flickr

Woollen Signs...also now locked down:


20170127_141237adj by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice bit o' new graff:


20170127_141456adj by HughieDW, on Flickr

Think this is some old kiln:


20170127_141601adj by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ridgway Tools used to be a walk in. Not now. And soon due for demo:


20170127_142634adj by HughieDW, on Flickr

The old fave, George Barnsley's. Probably still doable...if you know how!


20170127_144134adj by HughieDW, on Flickr

Former Canon Brewery peeking over another derelict factory:


20170127_144659adj by HughieDW, on Flickr

Once a walk in - now it's a much tougher proposition prior to its impending demo:


20170127_144906adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170127_144957adj by HughieDW, on Flickr

The former Farfield Inn, also formally known as the Owl - sealed tight:


20170127_145850adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## mookster

Thanks for the updates, looks like the end times for some of Sheffield's best...

A few from the last two weekends which didn't warrant enough photos for a proper thread.


----------



## HughieD

Good work Mook. Bit of a Midlands wander!


----------



## jammy

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Many thanks, Jammy. You were born in 1975? Hmmm I left school in 1975 and got my first job as a green-keeper at a golf club. Anyway, moving along, maybe the boat, trailer and caravan are linked to the same car but if there is no access to that area, maybe the three items were dumped. Mind you, back in 1975 the area would look different. You could go to the NLS website and click on "Side by Side" which would give you an old map on the left of your screen and an updated map on the right. I would attempt to open up the caravan (with Police presence, of course) to make sure there are no bodies inside, because the curtains are closed and its locked. But that's just me, being nosey and investigative.



Just got around to looking at the NLS website....Brilliant!! could spend hours on here, cool (or depressing) seeing the vast areas that have been built on, that once were open space around my area...


----------



## Sam Haltin

jammy said:


> Just got around to looking at the NLS website....Brilliant!! could spend hours on here, cool (or depressing) seeing the vast areas that have been built on, that once were open space around my area...



That website is really good. It's quite revealing to see what was there before and what's there now. I've even used it when doing my family research to see where my relatives once stayed. I also used it when researching former airfields. I can see where the runways were on the left map but looking on the updated map on the right I see a housing estate built over it. Glad I was a help to you.


----------



## PenButNoPencilOD

*Closed Southern Water Pump Station, maybe?*

First post, If I've done anything wrong with this post let me know, thanks. 

I'm certainly no explorer urban or rural. While out on a walk found a building usually covered in brambles and other weeds and scrub. So I took a look around found a small section of fence that had been pushed down. Walked through totally shitting myself, but quite excited (remember first time)Found a brick built hut with two sections, with wall and window separating. Door was hanging by a hinge, the other firmly attached but not open. Inside the rooms were gutted of anything. A sink was on my right side with taps, Wash station of some sort. On the floor covered in glass and other waste was a raised area and a manhole. The opposite room pretty much the same. Check out the photo below and video. Haven't been able to find anything online about the building, if I find anything I'll add to it in due course. 



A few images from my Flickr account.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/penbutnopencilphotography/xg04df

https://www.flickr.com/gp/penbutnopencilphotography/iT666w

https://www.flickr.com/gp/penbutnopencilphotography/001FU3

https://www.flickr.com/gp/penbutnopencilphotography/bsDa6R

https://www.flickr.com/gp/penbutnopencilphotography/5SEck5


----------



## smiler

You may not count yourself as an explorer but I think exploring has got you by the unmentionables,I really enjoyed your narrativ style, take a look at the posting guidelines, I've an inkling your posts are going to be good, Nicely Done, Stay Safe and Welcome to the forum


----------



## krela

Hi, thanks for trying, but if you could have a read of the posts in the help & faq forum and edit your post to get the photos and video displaying properly that would be good.


----------



## PenButNoPencilOD

Thanks Smiler, as I said it was just chance that I found it, I wont purposefully look for these places, just leave it to chance. Something a little more special about that.


----------



## PenButNoPencilOD

Hey Krela, I will do that. thanks for your comment.


----------



## krela

mookster said:


> Thanks for the updates, looks like the end times for some of Sheffield's best...
> 
> A few from the last two weekends which didn't warrant enough photos for a proper thread.



How random, I found one of these on my travels this past weekend, anyone know what it is?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

krela said:


> How random, I found one of these on my travels this past weekend, anyone know what it is?



I am pretty sure it's a 1970's Enfield - missing the front end 'radiator' decoration panel and with a modern alloy, rear off side wheel. Might have worked if we had the battery technology that we have today, back then.

Remembering the tiny, quirky Enfield Electric Car from the 1970s [w/video] - Autoblog


----------



## krela

Dirus_Strictus said:


> I am pretty sure it's a 1970's Enfield - missing the front end 'radiator' decoration panel and with a modern alloy, rear off side wheel. Might have worked if we had the battery technology that we have today, back then.
> 
> Remembering the tiny, quirky Enfield Electric Car from the 1970s [w/video] - Autoblog



It is, thank you. Apparently only 100 were built, so to come across 2 in the same weekend is random indeed.


----------



## HughieD

Missed my window of opportunity to explore this place close to me. Now it's been knocked around and is looking like it was get demo'ed soon. Shame as the old Abbey Glen Laundry building in Sheffield looked an interesting place. Hey ho...


Abbey Glen 4 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Abbey Glen 1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Abbey Glen 2 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Abbey Glen 3 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## BarryLynch

Sorry for the tiny pic! can anyone guess what this is?


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Turns out untouched derelict mansions in the UK actally still exist. 

Sadly, this treasure trove was sealed up, but i'll still be checking regularly. 




[/url]Top Manor by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## HughieD

Grosvenor Hotel in Sheffield _nearly_ gone...


20170210_091947adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170210_092233adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Old out/coach house(?), Chelsea Park, Sheffield...


20170214_170210adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170214_170201adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170214_170143adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170214_170246adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Conrad

BarryLynch said:


> Sorry for the tiny pic! can anyone guess what this is?



Is it runwell (.jpg)?




Towers be vaping,


----------



## HughieD

Think you're right there Konrad...


----------



## Conrad

I must confess I cheated, it was in the picture name.


----------



## HughieD

Unidentified structure, Padley Gorge, near Grindleford, Derbyshire:


img8957 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8956 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8958 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Note: narrowly missed by recent blown-over tree.


----------



## druid

HughieD said:


> Unidentified structure, Padley Gorge, near Grindleford, Derbyshire:



It's the powder store for Bolehill quarry. There are the remains of the incline drum house fairly near there too.


----------



## HughieD

druid said:


> It's the powder store for Bolehill quarry. There are the remains of the incline drum house fairly near there too.



Ah...Yes I do remember now I saw something along these lines. Shame I missed the incline drum house.


----------



## SlimJim

I'm pretty short on time and company these days, but here's some local mooching from the last couple of weeks.

Russian quote above a door in the old airfield at Stargard. Dick Derpin can be seen in the background. Pending a translation from one of my colleagues, along with the other Russian ting.






The other bit of writing...





Infamous dirt track that we got beached on. Nothing a little DD automotive know-how couldn't sort out.





Old Soviet accommodation with a distinctly Eastern feel to it.





Looking down from the top.





I will edit in the translations for the Russian when I get them...


----------



## SlimJim

*39 Squadron SAM Defence Site
*
I found this place on Google maps about 15km down the road from me some months back. From what I gather, the Squadron were about from the 1960s and disbanded in the late 90s, after the fall of Communism. I recced it quickly, but didn't think much of it, as I could only see what I thought to be two huts from the road. I assumed that most of the buildings had been demolished and anything remaining re-purposed as an industrial area. Some time later, the 'in-laws' caught wind that I'd been snooping around down there and it turns out some bloke's uncle's cousin's dog's step son...or something...keeps an eye on the place and we could just walk right on in, no problem.

I found myself with a free afternoon, so I popped down for a look...

As soon as we got through the gate, there was definitely more to the place than previously met the eye. No industrial storage, no bums living in bunkers, no rubbish - just pure derp with Roe deer roaming around the place and a huge amount of small earth works at the back.

This kind of barbed wire fencing seems pretty common in Soviet-era derps.





What I'm assuming to be some sort of guardhouse says "smoking strictly forbidden" and makes reference to health & safety legislation.





Turns out the "huts" I thought I saw were massive warehouses. They had some crazy earth bonding inside, with lightening rods outside! I've never seen anything like this before, but I'm assuming they were keeping highly volatile rocket fuel in there, along with warheads, etc?





It's surprisingly graff and vandalism free inside. Doesn't look like many of the village folk have gotten in and natural decay has taken over. The walls have things such as "training" and "preparedness" painted on them.





Cool writing on the door. Nice to see some Polish and Latin alphabet characters instead of Russian for a change. Even has the name of the Warrant Officer responsible.





Garages. Had to have had vehicles and trailers to haul things around.





One of the many dugouts and trench systems towards the rear of the site, where all the launch areas are.


----------



## Conrad

What a find mats, very much liking the look of that. I guess the 90's is pretty recent in Military history terms.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Had a day out visiting 9 potential's, having successfully done the first location, except for receiving the consequence for not charging my batteries the night before. 

I failed every location except for the last, I put the new batteries in, before I took this first photo, while looking for a way in. My camera simply stopped working again. Despite that, it was a nice day out.




[/url]Cruiser's Shack by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## smudgerrichard

*Just some random pictures*


----------



## smiler

At least you got to see it and nose about and after all those knockbacks you deserved it, my first time out with a digital camera I was shooting away when the Damn thing started buzzing like a demented bumblebee, memory full was the message flashing on the screen, I hadn't bought an SD card.


----------



## Mikeymutt

The cricket pavilion under the stars


----------



## Sam Haltin

Nice photo. A good balance of light.


----------



## BarryLynch

Conrad said:


> Is it runwell (.jpg)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towers be vaping,



Haha yes, not very stealthy am i


----------



## HughieD

One place I really wanted to explore when I was in Plymouth recently was Drake Island, a now privately-owned former Naval fort/station. No ferry so the only way there is by your own boat or canoe. Could tantalisingly see it from the shore...


img9281 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9331 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It looks ace...look at Google Earth and you will see what I mean. Next time...


----------



## HughieD

Lovely old deco picture-house on Union Street, Plymouth - soon to be turned into a Prayer Centre:


img9334 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9378 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9335 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

At least its not being knocked down and flattened or turned into students accommodation.


----------



## HughieD

Hugh Jorgan said:


> At least its not being knocked down and flattened or turned into students accommodation.



Ha ha...true enough Hugh!


----------



## SlimJim

Clapham Junction in Brown's.





Gaping great hole.





Triumph after 4 hours underground. Love the smell of that sweet sweet Spring air!





Overnighter on the way back. Slung tarps over ourselves at midnight, when the dew descended.





Everyone's gone back to work and I'm still in the UK, so I decided to have a look at a sound mirror which I never got round to seeing.


----------



## UrbanX

Amazing photos Jim! Great to see all of again this weekend!


----------



## SlimJim

UrbanX said:


> Amazing photos Jim! Great to see all of again this weekend!



Cheers, mate. Yeah was a good'n. Here's to the next one


----------



## smiler

Liked them Jim, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90

Great shots Jim.


----------



## Mylessmith101

https://flic.kr/p/Tt7bQC

photo I took in Denbigh mental asylum a few weeks ago. kinda new here so I don't know how to really upload the photos directly


----------



## krela

Full instructions are here; 

https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/31184-add-images-posts.html


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

I followed this bridleway cos it was a short cut to a nearby village. I saw this cottage in the distance. It took me right past it and then I got my camera out. 

Used for storage. 





[/url]Box Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Box Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## HughieD

Non-accessible Town house in Padau, Italy so popping the few pix in here:


img9654 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9657 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9655 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Newage

As part of the Derbyshire weekend we had a bit of time to kill and I wanted to see the Willington power station cooling towers, not a report, nothing mega, I just like the towers.
















Not must but kind of silent cool.

Cheers Newage


----------



## HughieD

Random house I came across on the seafront in Plymouth. It was and could be grand again. For now it's empty and has been for some time, despite its prime location:


img9327 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9324 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9323 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9322 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9321 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9328 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Another accidental find, all too good to be true. A sealed up shell. Has a lovely outhouse.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Window shot. 




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HughieD

This wheel ain't gonna turn no more...


img9488 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9489 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## SlimJim

*Some odds 'n' ends shots from the other weekend in Germany...*

Nice old WW2 era derp powerstation by the name of Kraftwerk Vogelsang. Built by slave labour and bombed to crap by some of the 1,000,000 or so Russians stomping their way to Berlin.





Inside.





Having a cook up on the roof of a small building in front of the station.





Possible WW2 era building of unknown purpose. There were a few of these dotted around the fields just outside a small village.





Mooching a big old Soviet training ground. The soldiers left a hell of a lot of crud laying around. Rusty ammo cans, artillery shell storage tubes, ration tins, NBC overshoes, etc. Was an interesting place to walk around, but knackering.





Tank proving ground observation tower. I love how you can just drive straight into places in Germany and Poland. It's like an "Urbex safari", as DD put it.





Very nice bit of mooching all-in-all. There are some hidden gems out there in the vast forests of East Germany. I'll definitely be prodding around some more disused training areas in the future.


----------



## Mikeymutt

Grest stuff mate


----------



## Angels05Astra

great pictues.


----------



## Sam Haltin

Superb report. I wonder what relics would be found if that area was scanned with a metal detector.


----------



## jsp77

great stuff Slim, really enjoying your overseas adventures. Keep them coming


----------



## SlimJim

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Superb report. I wonder what relics would be found if that area was scanned with a metal detector.



I can tell you that in the commie areas there's a lot of tat  Me & DD did have a little prod in the training ground for the LULz and it was mostly tin cans, light bulbs, bottle caps, etc. Within probably an hour I managed to find a cartridge from a flare gun and that was it.

The WW2 spots have normally been pillaged by locals, although it's all about being lucky and finding a golden patch where there was a punch up or two. I've heard of helmets, machine guns and boots with legs in them being dug up in my town though. A few months back builders with a digger found a live Panzerfaust next to the flower market! I'm not hugely lucky with metal detecting, although from time-to-time I get interesting, albeit worthless bits 'n' pieces (but interesting, so I'm happy) in the UK. Here I've only had a couple of hours out with the detector and seem to have a penchant for digging up Tokarev TT rounds!

Thanks for the support, chaps


----------



## smiler

I admire you bravery, eating compo rations, blllllahhhhh


----------



## HughieD

Big empty old house near Citadella, Northern Italy:


img9563 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9558 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9565 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9562 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90

Nice one !


----------



## mookster

Popped into the Necton Diner to have a wee and took a few photos as well.


----------



## UrbanX

Manoir N - May 2017 
(If it wasn't for the plastic curtains it's be quite nice )


----------



## Scattergun

A wee bit of old industry..























































​


----------



## HughieD

Cute little Wesleyan chapel in Upton, Notts. Not much info apart from it dates from 1831 and appears to have been built on part of the farmyard of Chapel Farm, which at the time of its construction must have been built by Wesleyans. The chapel was apparently abandoned in 1968 and its war memorial transferred to the parish church vestry. The chapel is now in private hands. 

No access so just a few externals so popping them in here:


img0417 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0422 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0419bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0420 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Not enough here for a full report so popping it in here. This little ruin is on Bowden Lane on the outskirts of Chapel-en-le-Frith. It is most likely that of The Drum and Monkey pub and the cottage next to it has the same name. The grotto is most likely associated with the nearby Bowden Hall of which the land once formed its estate.

The scant remains of the house:


img0838 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0845 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0839 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0846 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the Grotto:


img0841 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0835 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## SlimJim

Wrecked barge. River mooching in my Lulz-Craft in Germany, a few mins drive down the road from my gaff.


----------



## Rubex

SlimJim said:


> Wrecked barge. River mooching in my Lulz-Craft in Germany, a few mins drive down the road from my gaff.



Very cool  did you climb on it? 

ps, you got some hairy legs lol!


----------



## SlimJim

Rubex said:


> Very cool  did you climb on it?
> 
> ps, you got some hairy legs lol!



No, but I did float into the middle and do pigeon impressions to a racing pigeon that was sitting on the un-submerged edge


----------



## cogito

One from the control room of a UK Power Station


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

Quite a common form in various establishments and I have seen similar at the old High Marnham power station, during my working days It is very important to recall as much as possible about a telephoned 'bomb threat', the form will allow and help the receiver of the call to remember and record all the important details. One of the most important questions on my old employer's standard form was 'Any background noises heard during the call?' Very helpful in tying down the location of the caller.


----------



## SlimJim

Dropped down to Berin for the weekend, as Conrad a.k.a. 'Ballz' a.k.a. 'S-Bahn' was in town.

Took the opportunity to hit a rooftop. It's been a long long time since I've done any towers or anything high and it felt good to get back into the game. Ten months in a plush job has turned me into a mass of quivering jelly, so I ditched the camera and heavy tripod and just took my GoPro. Can't say I enjoyed the external stairs, but it was well worth getting to the top.










We payed a visit to Rangsdorf too. This place is super derpy, but good for a day visit. Walked in, walked out, didn't see another soul.





Some rotten floors in here.





Cheers to Ballz for this GoPro shot.


----------



## smiler

Shit, I can understand why Conrads on the wagon, lovely set, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

Nice one Slim Jim! I hope Conrad kept well hydrated out there!


----------



## HughieD

Featured here many moons back when it was very much derelict...now pleased to report that the restoration of Torr Vale mill, New Mills is very much under way. Just the top and bottom floors and some rooms on the right in need of restoration...


img0811 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0814 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0812 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## MD

Heres some stuff from i, various places 

pool by matt allen, on Flickr



foundry by matt allen, on Flickr



tins by matt allen, on Flickr


bathroom by matt allen, on Flickr


sheff1 by matt allen, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt

Victorian gas holder in Great Yarmouth.


----------



## SlimJim

*"A very SlimJim splore".*

Conrad exiting the nuclear bunker vent.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Small early morning explore, house next to it is also derelict and full of stuff, but completely locked. Spotted a key in one of the pics. Doubt it's for the house. I'll return. 




[/url]Townsend Workshop by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


Townsend Workshop by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Townsend Workshop by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Townsend Workshop by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Townsend Workshop by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Townsend Workshop by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Townsend Workshop by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Couple of old and forlorn pubs in the centre of Sheffield:

1. The Cannon:


Old Canon pub 2 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Old Canon pub by HughieDW, on Flickr

2. The Market Tavern:


Market Tavern 1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Market Tavern 5 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Market Tavern 4 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Market Tavern 3 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Market Tavern 2 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## smiler

Looks like fun, he doesn't look sober though


----------



## Sam Haltin

The Market Tavern is my favourite. It has character and some nice ornate touches to the stonework.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Explored this sweet cottage after Aggregate. After the third pic, I saw the landowner right through the window. With his back turned. Instead of running out and making a load of noise, I just left causually, the same way I got to it and didn't get seen, let alone confronted. 


Nine Bottles Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

Disappointing about the bottles cottage but there is another day, and another.......


----------



## HughieD

Couple of random derelicts in the grounds of Belton House near Grantham:

Old folly-style ruin:


img0884 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0882 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0879 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Foundations of a second unidentified building...


img0892 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Conrad

"HFB" disused steelworks in Belgium. Shot taken on my phone. Called the fire brigade here later when one of the buildings was on fire, maybe it was just youths burning tires lol.


----------



## krela

Conrad said:


> "HFB" disused steelworks in Belgium. Shot taken on my phone. Called the fire brigade here later when one of the buildings was on fire, maybe it was just youths burning tires lol.



Fuckin tease.


----------



## Conrad

krela said:


> Fuckin tease.



Going to look at my corrupted sd card I bought it from a guy sat on a rug, will get a report up with what I can scrape from the SD card and my phone  .


----------



## HughieD

That is epic Conrad.


----------



## Sean of Wales

There's an old derelict church here in Llanelli that burnt down a while ago, sealed up now. I was walking into town yesterday and saw someone had torn a few boards loose from the back door so I stuck my hand in and got some pics.


----------



## SlimJim

On top of a Bofors AA gun tower, with a drone hovering about. Quite a faff to get into. God bless slings 'n' such.


----------



## SlimJim

Summer evening sploring. Conrad "Baity-Ballz" in a partially closed hospital chapel.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Three failed derps over the weekend.

Cottage Hospital, Thetford. Didn't go in after hearing bad things from another explorer. 


Locked Derps - July 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Hit my breaks hard for this, only to find it was just an empty shell through the back window.


Locked Derps - July 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Sealed, and had a dying hedgehog in the old carpark.. 


Locked Derps - July 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Third time unlucky. Keep trying Dauntless!


----------



## Sam Haltin

Oh dear. Never mind. There's always another day, and another, and another.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

This weekend, all were failed derps, a few I didn't take pictures of cos they appeared to be lived in.


16th of July by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


16th of July by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


16th of July by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


16th of July by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Yes, that too is also sealed, and occupied by cats. The rest of the house is locked up.


16th of July by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


16th of July by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


16th of July by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


16th of July by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


16th of July by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn

That second pic looks ace Dauntless, what a strange building make up!


----------



## smiler

I'd noticed the dearth of Belfasts lately Dauntless, glad you found one, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Thought they were still being posted as often.


----------



## SlimJim

The last Dover deep shelter on my list... I've done pretty much all the others that have been accessible in the past 2 years. I've been meaning to do this one for ages! Access is actually stupidly easy and you'd have to be brainless to fall down the slope. Popped down one dry evening with Conrad + a non-member. Felt good to cross it off the list.

Lovely clean stairs.





The famous split tunnel shot.





Fair bit of ducting about.


----------



## jsp77

Looks very nice Slim


----------



## mookster

I, like Dauntless, had a similarly awful frustrating weekend (other than Holdings). Probably struck out at about 12 locations, and the others we made it into weren't exactly 'epic' but I'd rather be at the other end of the country failing than sat on my bum at home all weekend anyway.

Didn't take enough photos to cobble together separate posts for these three...

E.P. Bray Dye Works, Glossop:
































Bradfield Water Treatment Plant, near Sheffield:
















Langwith Mill, Notts - one of the most unstable deathtraps of a building I've ever set foot in. Every floor wants to kill you.





















You know what they say, things can only get better...


----------



## HughieD

Good to see Langwith is open again. Thought you could have got three separate reports out of those three mate.


----------



## mookster

HughieD said:


> Good to see Langwith is open again. Thought you could have got three separate reports out of those three mate.



22 photos from E.P. Bray, 13 from Bradfield and a lowly 5 from Langwith, OK I maybe could have done one for E.P. Bray but time has been against me this week!


----------



## Pincheck

I like to walk on the dirty side of life


----------



## smiler

That's a decent bit a mooching Mook, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Off I went to explore. 


2# July 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Second weekend running, all fails. Even Sparrow Hall & the Fertilizer factory. Heres the best I got.


2# July 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


2# July 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Trashed cottage outside the fertilizer factory. 


2# July 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


2# July 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


2# July 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


2# July 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


2# July 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


2# July 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


2# July 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Burnt out.


2# July 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Then the next two houses, one of them Sparrow Hall were both being done up.


----------



## noiseboy72

*Belvoir Castle Tramway Hut*

The Grantham Canal which opened in 1797 passed just over a mile north of the castle. This large Grade I listed building owned by the Dukes of Rutland had a large requirement for fuel and victuals. Jessop who built the canal advised against constructing a short canal branch as it would require several locks and a large reservoir of water. Eventually in 1814 it was decided to build a connecting railway between the canal and the house which by this time had become an even larger gothic mansion.

The Butterley company designed the railway and built it. The rails were 3 ft. fish-bellied lengths of cast iron resting on stone sleepers and it is believed that they were the first in the world to use the 'I' section form. The gauge varied between 4 ft. 41/2 in. and 4 ft. 5 in. and the wagons had wide treads. Haulage was by a single horse with two on the incline.

The line forked as it approached the castle ramparts, one branch leading to a tunnel for the unloading of coal. The second branch follows the ramparts to the north east corner of the castle and terminates near the kitchens. Here are preserved three of the original wagons.

The final recorded use of the railway was in May 1918, and it was dismantled in 1941. The only surviving track is close to the house, though the trackbed can be traced in parts to the canal.

This little hut is close to the canal wharf, next to the line of the tramway. Quite unremarkable, but in fine stages of natural decay!

The only interesting bit was the section of original cast iron rail embedded in the base of the wall, supporting some sort of opening for a drain or similar. A 2nd section supports the same wall section from the inside.


----------



## SlimJim

*Grain Tower Overnight II*

Forgot to whack these up  Pics from the other weekend - overnighting on Grain tower... There were 8 of us altogether. Was a chill night of eating charred meat, sipping brews and talking about splores. Can't say I slept massively well this time round, but it was a magic experience none-the-less. You forget all your troubles when you're isolated out here for 12 hours. We might just make this an annual thing - see if we can get even more people out next time!

Drinking beers and sparking up the BBQ as the sun is going down.





Conrad sleeping under the canopy of the gun emplacement. I took this some time after 5 in the morning, as the sun was nearly up. The weather was very mild.


----------



## SlimJim

*Couple of Old Favourites + a New One*

The cable works shelter. Looking slightly more chavved than the last time I saw it, but still good. This was actually an odd one, as we bumped into an explorer who was showing the local MP around.





JP taking some shots in the Detached Bastion. Good thing we bumped into some local lads who showed us an alternative means of entry. Access changes often it seems.





Another split tunnel shot from 'The Spout'. Probably my favourite Dover deep shelter now.


----------



## HughieD

Ha ha...drove more or less past this today. That's what you call a bijou report!


----------



## smiler

Sound job that, can't spot where you buried the bugger, I liked it Jim, Sweet, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Just incase anyone else finds this house, Don't go there. I was lucky I could hear the TV before stepping in. 


Crazy Cat Lady's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


----------



## MD

blue-sky_zpsyaazzr3i by matt allen, on Flickr


----------



## mookster

dauntless - UE said:


> Just incase anyone else finds this house, Don't go there. I was lucky I could hear the TV before stepping in.
> 
> 
> Crazy Cat Lady's House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr



I think that must be the one Mikey mentioned to me last night - with cars out the back?

Anyway, at the tail end of my most recent escapade I thought we'd finally have a nose around Green Lodge in Halstead - but I wouldn't bother now. What a stinking cesspit of a place that has turned into, tagged and trashed to within an inch of it's life and with the main attraction firmly screwed shut on both sides. It's one of only a few places I've been to date where I didn't even bother getting my camera out. Such a shame.

So after that, and after bumping into some fairly dodgy looking locals at Bambers Green Equestrian Centre (also resulting in no photos) one of my companions wanted to have a nose around the Bayer Waste Water Plant in Hauxton so off we trotted to that, nothing had changed in regards to the access and we had a good wander whilst my other two friends had sleeps in their cars. I'd been here twice before but it's one of those spots you can always find new angles of to shoot.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Yes, thats the one. Found it on google maps, asked Mikey if he recognised it and he said no. That one was definetly a fail. I'll be out again tomorrow, got a good potential location to check out.


----------



## HughieD

Few phone pic randoms from HK...full reports/proper pix coming soon...


img1719bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170804_182055 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170806_190626 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170810_012510 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170805_141624 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170801_191945 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170803_172509 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## mookster

Located near the Forest School is this place, which takes it's rightful spot at the top of the list of 'most stripped bare places I've ever seen'. This, believe it or not, was at one time a roofing tile factory, but there is literally nothing that would ever make you realise that apart from one sign fixed to the rear of the old office/admin building which barely even has any walls left.

It's the kind of place I wished there was some awesome graffiti to look at, but sadly it was almost all stupid kid tags.


----------



## HughieD

That is pretty threadbare Mook


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Sabre House.  Managed to cycle there from Rushworth. 


Sabre House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Sabre House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Sabre House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX

Love that notice, do you have a higher res shot of it?


----------



## HughieD

Some old coastal defences in Wanli on the North-East coast of Taiwan, presumably built by the Japanese during their occupation of the then Formosa during WWII. 

Didn't really spend too much time trying to get in as this wasn't the main attraction here - report on what was coming soon! Hence popping these few snaps in here:


img2329 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2330 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2333 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## mookster

Went back to Tyting Farm on the way home at the weekend as my friend wanted to see it being a rural country farmer girl.

I was quite happy not taking photos as I'd already been back in the spring but then imagine my surprise when I found the once secured milking shed had been opened up. Totally the best part of this old farm by a long way! So out came the camera and I snapped a few photos...


----------



## HughieD

Spotted this place today. It's the former Heeley National School, Gleadless Road, Sheffield. Built as a 'charity' school in 1801 it's been empty for some time and is in a state of disrepair.


20170910_110128_adjusted by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170910_110219_adjusted by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170910_110155_adjusted by HughieDW, on Flickr


20170910_110204_adjusted by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## mookster

Whilst in the area over the weekend, and after seeing the masses of anti climb paint slathered liberally all over everything at TG Greens I decided to finally take a look at somewhere I had been seeing online for years but never made it to - the infamous abandoned car dealership in Church Gresley. The owner abandoned the site in 2002 due to ill health and left the cars inside, and over the last fifteen years it has gradually been emptied bit by bit as all the cars are still for sale (but probably for ridiculous money!). The owner checks up on it and cuts the grass outside occasionally.

The only cars left inside as of September 2017 are an Austin Maestro, Vauxhall Cavalier and Rover 800 with no wheels. I should have got a wide shot of the whole frontage but it was pouring with rain so I didn't want to expose my already ropey camera to too much in the way of water!


----------



## HughieD

This deco style building is the former Fable cafe on Ashgate Road, Broomhill, Sheffield. It's nothing more than a shell now so popping it in here. The Broomhill library round the corner was set to move to the building but it never transpired and now it stands empty.


img3067 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3068 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3073 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3072 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3075 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

This was a cafe? Wow, looks like my style of eatery/coffee shop as I love art deco and the sixties style of cafes and coffee shops.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

2 Derps from this weekend. All sealed and stripped.


Ashley House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Cute derp house by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Window shot.


Cute derp house by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Swithland Resevoir, Leicestershire. A fail so popping it in here:


img3117 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3118 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3131 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3128 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3125 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3124 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3123 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3122 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3130 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## cogito

I know everyone has been here, but I was in the area so figured it'd be rude not to. Very fun climb, worth it just for the experience.


----------



## mookster

cogito said:


> I know everyone has been here



Hey I haven't


----------



## oldscrote

Lovely photo,I assume it's an old slate mine,but where is it?


----------



## BikinGlynn

Yeah Iv never been either, do tell!


----------



## smiler

mookster said:


> Hey I haven't



Me neither, lovely pic though, WTF is it?


----------



## cogito

It's an old slate mine. Getting down there is great fun. 






For a better sense of scale, you can see the same chain in both photos.


----------



## HughieD

Ollerton Hall...still empty and sealed tight as a can of sardines...


20171001_151057 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171001_151247 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171001_151119 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

They must be saving Ollerton Hall for something else. Such as converting it into apartments.


----------



## HughieD

Hugh Jorgan said:


> They must be saving Ollerton Hall for something else. Such as converting it into apartments.



Not sure Hugh. Can't find anything on the web....but did find this old picture....


ollerton by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Former Stoke's Paints shop in Sheffield. Empty for about a year or so but sealed tight. Notable for the lovely tile and ceramic horse mural:


Stokes 2 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Stokes 1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Stokes 3 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Pincheck

sunrise


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Backlog of derelict buildings over the last two weeks. Today, I found some derps I could get inside. 


Derelict 15/10/17 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Derelict 15/10/17 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Derelict 15/10/17 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Derelict 15/10/17 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

All that's left of A & R Heathcote, one of the easiest and most trashed explores in Sheffield for years until most of it was demo'ed. Plus a nice bit of graff next to it.


20171015_151703 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171015_152452 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171015_151816 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171015_151753 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Another urbex short here...this is Wharncliffe Works. Next to and often overlooked because its illustrious neighbour, George Barnsley's. Once wandered in here by mistake while trying to access GBs. Didn't bother taking any pix at the time but wished I had done now. It's now been sold and redevelopment on it is starting. 

Bit of history....it formerly produced stoves, grates and fenders, and then, in later years, has been used for storage.It was Grade II in 1988 while occupied by Sheet Metal Workers, Langsett Industries.


20171015_170939 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171015_170556 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171015_170711 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171015_170741 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171015_164655 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

A few external night shots of GBs that I'm popoing in here:


George B Night 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


George B Night 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


George B Night 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


George B Night 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


George B Night 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Gromr

Some of Lywood Tunnel from the other week.


----------



## Sam Haltin

Nice photos. The Bluebell Railway is hoping to run trains through this tunnel as they are going to extend their railway.


----------



## SlimJim

*LE 'STANK RALLY 2K17*

It'd been a while in the works, but we finally managed to get up to Verdun in the FIESTANK for a weekend. I drove into Szczecin, grabbed the bus to Berlin, jumped on the plane to Gatwick, got the train to Three Bridges and after about 10+ hours of travel, met with DickDerpin. After a doss over his gaff for the night we set off early in the morning to take the ferry to Calais. After a rough, vomit soaked crossing (thanks to coach loads of kids), we drove out and started making our way towards Verdun...

What can I say other than it's fort heaven! We only got one solid fort done with our day in town though. If it hadn't been for all the Chasseurs about I think we would have gotten another couple done. We came quite close to getting pinched by them, as there are literally trucks and 4x4s cruising around everywhere!

The bottom of a twin gun turret.





What looks to be some sort of storage area.





Group one. Was a fun and easy climb getting up the broken stairs and into the turret 





Outside.





Little bit more to come...

Cheers,

SJ.


----------



## SlimJim

*LE 'STANK RALLY 2K17 - Part 2*

Here are the rest of the shots...

On the whole we underestimated the amount of driving involved, which hampered our splores in Verdun a great deal. On that note, we decided to head back to Calais early and try to get some Atlantik Wall done.

Four hours of driving later, we decided to have a snack and eat some noodles. There just so happens to be a picnic area by the Oye Plage OP, so there was no better place to do it really. We were pretty wrecked at this point.





We then spent some time walking around looking at various small bunkers and decided to hit Oldenburg. DD had tried to do this one before, but found mobs of migrants standing between him and it and gave it a miss. These days it's deserted, luckily.





I still felt rather unsafe walking along the dunes though and the horde have certainly left their mark, defacing the original signs inside.





It was a weekend of long, uncomfortable drives...not to mention the French toll roads bled us dry...but it was a mint one nonetheless. I'd been waiting a long time to get out exploring again after the Summer. Here's to the next one!

Should be a bit of video sooner or later to go with the photos.

Cheers,

SJ.


----------



## smiler

You know, Sometimes I'm happy that I'm too old and decriped for this, not often though, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD

Old bakery shop, Sheffield:


20171014_160049 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171014_160018 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171014_155958 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## mookster

A few from a weekend or so ago - was good to meet with Gromr again


----------



## Gromr

A few from a Jaguar XJS graveyard in Sussex.


----------



## mookster

Is that the one you mentioned the other weekend? Looks awesome


----------



## Sam Haltin

Very nice. I did a registration check on the bus and it was registered in 1961. The jags were registered in 1988 and 1990 and they are XJS Automatic. What a shame they are left to rot. That's a vehicle restorer's heaven.


----------



## smiler

Loved the shot of the front grill on the bus, Thanks


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## HughieD

EON works, Sheffield in the throes of getting demo'ed. Previous report *HERE*


20171028_172642 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171028_161933 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171028_161853 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171023_165934 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171031_161017 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Random discovery in Rotherham. This one is a bit bizarre. It is literally two heavily scaffolded walls on a plot of land that is currently on the market for £525,000. The land was previously occupied by Beatson Clark, a local bottle manufacturing company for their Head Office.


img3797 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3798 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3796 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3794 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Another random Rotherham find: the Alama Tavern. First licenced in 1860, it has now been closed for at least 10 years. Fire-engines were called to the empty pub on the night of 26th November 2012 when a fire started in the pub's roof space, more or less extinguishing any hope of the pub ever re-opening.


img3778 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3780 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3779 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3782 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

That's a nice quaint old pub. A pity that fire has destroyed some of it. I would imagine that the inside would be fire damaged.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

Hugh Jorgan;348571 I would imagine that the inside would be fire damaged.[/QUOTE said:


> Not as bad as you might have imagined, The main damage has been caused by the subsequent 5 years exposure to the elements of the interior. If you want to destroy a building by natural means, just take the roof off and stand back!


----------



## cogito

HughieD said:


> Random discovery in Rotherham. This one is a bit bizarre. It is literally two heavily scaffolded walls on a plot of land that is currently on the market for £525,000. The land was previously occupied by Beatson Clark, a local bottle manufacturing company for their Head Office.



In most situations like that, it's the case that the facades have been listed rather than the entire building. I've seen quite a few examples of that happening in London, with most of them having entire new buildings been built incorporating the old facades.

In fact, you can see an example of it during construction on Google Streetview, on Brushfield Street south of Spitalfields Market.


----------



## HughieD

Another market town, another random empty sealed-up building. This one is the former corn exchange building in Newark. It dates from 1848 and like the name suggests, it was a corn exchange for merchants and farmers. It was a bingo hall from 1971 to 1993 and then a dance/night-club from 1994 to 2011. It has been empty since then. Honeybars Leisure Ltd wanted to re-open the Castlegate venue as part of a £2m refurbishment. However their business plan required a licence that allowed late night drinking but in the face of the licensing restrictions not being relaxed the plan to re-open it was ditched. 

*Here* is the property spec from Pygott and Crone. Annual rent of £80,000 p.a. Blimey!


img3754 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3752 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3734 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3735 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3738 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3739 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## smiler

Nicely Done


----------



## Sam Haltin

Nice building and with lovely architecture but at £80,000 a year rental I think I'll give this one a miss.


----------



## mookster

Stuff from Scotland I didn't take enough photos of to warrant separate posts for each...

*The White House*

This is possibly the weirdest place I've explored - from the outside it looks stunning but inside tells a sorry tale. Construction began in the early 1700s but was halted in 1723, and since then many different owners have tried and failed to finish the building. There haven't been any major works carried out since the late 1990s and for now it sits in a strange state. Half of the rooms on the inside have been panelled with cheap wood board screwed onto metal runners which in turn have been bolted straight to the old stone walls. It's all incredibly cheap, and the upstairs is pretty much a no-go now as water ingress through the roof has turned the soft wood 'floor' into mush.



























*Strathmartine Hospital*

One of the urbex dinosaurs, we could only find a way into the burned main building and from there we could go nowhere else as all the floors around us had collapsed or were collapsing.
















*The Crypt*

A small family crypt on a hill in rural Scotland, it's a beautiful little gem of a spot completely undisturbed by anyone.





















Thanks


----------



## HughieD

Superb trio there Mook.


----------



## HughieD

Bit of a wander round Kelham in Sheffield....very little to explore these days sadly.


20171202_230329 by HughieDW, on Flickr


2017-12-02_11-35-18 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171202_230405 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171202_230431 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171202_230739 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171202_230505 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171202_230614 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171202_230649 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171202_230714 by HughieDW, on Flickr


2017-12-02_11-00-53 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## SlimJim

Exploring some old tank barracks with Conrad. We seem to traditionally meet over the Christmas period and settled on this Soviet derpage, as I wasn't going to be in England over the festive period. Nothing great inside. No murals, just smashed windows and some dull looking halls. Haven't seen anything so wrecked since St.Augustines to be honest. Was lulzy none the less though. Conrad doing his "ultra mega stealth" skit and subsequent awkward enncounter with some confused bacon-like German kid, bumping into what seemed to be a homeless bloke who wished us a merry Christmas and somehow walking through a wrecked building and coming out in Lidl's car park without hinderence or obstacle made us chuckle. Lots of people milling around here on the whole. We also saw a bloke metal detecting...god knows why with all the rubbish and not seen were people actively trashing one of the buildings.


----------



## TK421

*TK421's travels - Holy Trinity Church, Cottam*

Howdy......not enough for a report, but here we have the lovely Cottam church in East Riding.


DSC_0028 

The Victorian church was built to serve the scattered farms and hamlets in the area. In 1856 there had still been ‘a small, plain, ancient building’ but that church was replaced in 1890 by the brick building known as Holy Trinity chapel. By the 1950s, this was said to have ‘long been derelict’ (Whiteing 1952-5, 6), and by 1970 it was in ruins.

Had to wait for the cows to go for milking, but what a cracking little building.


DSC_0034 


DSC_0038 

Cheers


----------



## oldscrote

A nice old building that,is that a set of stanton shelter castings in the last picture?


----------



## TK421

Thanks mate, yes it is, not sure why its there tbh


----------



## mookster

A few from possibly my last proper explore of 2017 - Navigation Colliery in south Wales. The place is looked after by a team of volunteers, although we didn't know this beforehand so we were a little surprised when we turned up and managed to drive straight in. Really great bunch of people who were more than happy for us to wander around and take photos.











The bath house had, at some point, suffered a large fire which had removed a lot of the roof. The interior was so badly affected by fire and weather damage that there is really only one room which is still intact.


----------



## krela

It's where they mined pot noodles.


----------



## HughieD

Very windy weather over at Redmires reservoir today...here's the overflow funnel and an old abandoned keeper's cottage:


img4918 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4923 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4922 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4921 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4920 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Cuban B.

A strange porcelain table, in the 'Lost' Asylum:


----------



## smiler

What a carve up!


----------



## Cuban B.

Stripped turbines:


----------



## Sam Haltin

Where's the photo of a strange porcelain table in the 'Lost' Asylum and the photo of the stripped turbines and why does the link to the Flicker page not work?


----------



## UrbexExplorers

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmcfiqkb

my recent adventure to an abandoned farmhouse out in the Leicestershire countryside such a beautiful location frozen in time



Leicestershires Abandoned Farmhouse by shaun patterson, on Flickr


Leicestershires Abandoned Farmhouse by shaun patterson, on Flickr


----------



## jadewest94

I live 5 minutes from here and at christmas time they do fayres and on weekends they do bootsales!


----------



## HughieD

Fayres and book sales in a derelict building?!


----------



## krela

HughieD said:


> Fayres and book sales in a derelict building?!



There's a lot of open space in front of the buildings.


----------



## jadewest94

HughieD said:


> Fayres and book sales in a derelict building?!



Yup! Don’t know why because the place is full of asbestos. Driven past a few times and seen them doing their sales aha


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Had a quick visit to gingerbread Farm. Finally visited the inside the main house. Completely thrashed and not worth going upstairs.


Gingerbread Farm - Jan 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Gingerbread Farm - Jan 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Gingerbread Farm - Jan 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Gingerbread Farm - Jan 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Gingerbread Farm - Jan 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Gingerbread Farm - Jan 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Gingerbread Farm - Jan 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

I didn't have my tripod with me. The farmer parked outside the house on the way out, he didn't say a word.


----------



## Sam Haltin

That house is just one big total mess.


----------



## HughieD

This is an old 20s town house in the China town part of KL. Clearly seen better days but what a lovely facade:


img5225 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some nice details in the plaster-work:


img5227 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5228 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180114_180312 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside it's just a shell however;


20180114_180152 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

Looks like it was quite a prominent building at one time.


----------



## Cuban B.

Pitmen


----------



## HughieD

Been meaning to put these up for a while. Few obits and bobs from my side-trip to Taipei from Hong Kong over the Summer.

Former Japanese pill-box in the centre of town! Predictably sealed:



img2080 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2082 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Heritage House with some nice features (also sealed):


img2287 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2284 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2285 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2286 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Few odds and sods down-town:


img2500 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2499 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2496 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2494 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

A nice selection of bibs 'n' bobs. Looks like the heritage building and Tong's Jewelry shop has suffered fire damage as there doesn't seem to be anything inside.


----------



## Cuban B.

Scottish turbine halls over the past ten years:


----------



## HughieD

Serious turbinage.


----------



## HughieD

Just a brief up-date of the former site of Millhouses Engine sheds in Sheffield which were demo'ed in the Autumn of 2015. The second of two reports I did when they were still standing can be found *HERE*

They left the small end building although I've no idea why. Here are a few pictures of said building:


20180129_231216 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20171218_225728 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180129_231024 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180129_230955 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## SlimJim

Jumped on the tour bus flavour of the moment with Dick Derpin when I was back the other week. Thanks to JSP for giving us the deets. Not a big one, but pretty cool. Just a few GoPro stills. Can't be bothered to get my dSLR out half the time these days, just enjoying the splores when I can get out.


----------



## HughieD

Must get out on some proper full-blown new explores rather than just posting in here. A trio of photos from my recent trip to Spain...

The theatre at the old ghost village of Torbiscal:


20180129_230557 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and when they brick up empty properties in Seville, they proper brick 'em up:


20180129_230443 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180129_230409 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Scattergun

Some random bits of tid..


----------



## Cuban B.

Urbexing a car





Inside a bridge





A derelict coal mine





The Secret Glasgow Shaft


----------



## Cuban B.

We rolled up,





Tooled up,





And smashed our way in.





Smashed our way in.





Smashed our fucking way in.





An exceptional 'entering' tool.





--- C --- O --- A --- L ---


----------



## HughieD

Niebla castle just to the west of Seville is open to the public. However I found a few bits that weren't and had a bit of a shuffty. Not enough for a report but still interesting!


img4642 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Gated-off catacomb/cave:


img4635 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4637 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4636 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Abandoned house built into the caste walls:


img4625 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4627 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## jadewest94




----------



## HughieD

Never explored anything in this corner of town in Sheffeld. There's loads of old little mesters and alot of them are emtpy and have been for some while. Here's a selction of pics;


20180218_141014 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180218_140959 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180218_141148 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180218_140634 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180218_140556 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180218_140613 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180218_141110 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180218_140525 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180218_140346 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

This is the Sunday School Building on Ecclesall Rd, Sheffield. It used to be a private museum but that closed a few years ago and it's been empty for a while. fortunately the idiots haven't managed to get in so hopefully it will find a new owner and new use:


20180218_185034 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180218_172508 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180218_172527 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180218_172445 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

Looks well sealed up so the vandals can't get in.


----------



## Pricus

Selfies

As I explore alone I have to take "selfies" if I want someone in the picture.....


Torpedo Range by Scott Hills, on Flickr


St Peters by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Underneath Glasgow (revisited) by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Fog by Scott Hills, on Flickr


The Fog by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Ardeer by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Birkwood by Scott Hills, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

I'd say you're doing a pretty good job Pricus!


----------



## Brewtal

Gotta love the occasional selfie!


----------



## HughieD

This is Millmoor, the former home of Rotherham United. This was just a reccie so popping a few pix in here:


img5598 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5592 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5593 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5594 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5596 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5597 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5599 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5601 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5602 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Pricus

Brewtal said:


> Gotta love the occasional selfie!



That's a belter


----------



## HughieD

Been keeping my eye on this place for a while. It's the Grade II-listed North Road House in North Muskham near Newark. Formerly vicarage, it was built in the 18th century, with an early 19th century Gothic addition to the south. It's been empty and neglected for several years now. An interesting development is that the front door and the window to the right have been boarded up, hinting at the fact someone may have tried to break in. It's a wonderful property and a real waste of this semi-gothic gem.


img5604 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5605 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5606 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5607bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Corkzzz

Alright guys I’m new on here some great stuff I’ve seen and never really registered , I’m from Sheffield me and my mate are beginners just thought I’d say Hi as it says I can’t post till I introduce myself lol


----------



## Scattergun

Some more bits of random industry from here and there.

















































​


----------



## Sam Haltin

Nice atmospheric shots.


----------



## HughieD

Bit of a Plymouth odds and sods round-up:

Drake Island: from the mainland. About as close as you can get to this island fort. Would love to go here but you need a canoe or a mate with a boat!


img5982 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Bovisand Fort: this has been done in the past and was a 'potential' but then got there and saw this. CCTV, Razorwire etc. What have they got in there?!


img5899 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5902 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Renney Battery: bigger cousin on Lentney just to the south - more (3 rather than 2) and bigger guns here. Private land and very over-looked. Found a way in through the 'bush' and came out on one of the guns 'aprons'. It was a long drop down and I was running out of time so one for a future date:


img5979 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5978 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5981 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Coastal defence at the Royal William Yard looking over to Cremyll:


img5984 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Nearly forgot about this place. This is a three-storey grain store near Castelul Haller in Transylvania, Romania. Wished I'd taken a peek inside now....


img7075 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7076 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7078 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Posting these in here as there isn't enough on this old Toll house to merit a full report. Reported on this place 2 years ago. Was passing Anwick, Lincs, so thought I'd have shufty. Not a lot has changed. The place is still empty. Now it is barely spottable from the road although someone has cut the grass around it. Apparently it is owned by the nearby chicken factory. Despite having offers to sell they seem happy to hang on to it and just let it rot away. The only development since I was last here is that someone had ripped part of one of the boards off and smashed the window.


20180531_112421 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180531_112530 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180531_112611 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180531_112730 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180531_112652 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180531_112445 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

Not bad looking building. Interesting.


----------



## HughieD

Old pub on the Hyde Road, Gorton, Manchester at night:


20180331_203648 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180331_203551 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180331_203538 adj by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Just externals on this place so popping it in here. 

Randomly came across this place in the Heeley area of Sheffield. Apparently it's been empty for some time. Shows every sign of being a 'hoarders' house who passed away and had no relatives to leave the house to etc. There was a crazy amount of cars and caravans etc crammed into just a small space. Deserves more attention but very exposed.


img7946 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7944 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7943 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7942 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7941 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7940 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7939 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

The cars are a SAAB Turbo registered in 1999 and a Ford Kia registered in 2000. The Kia had stuff inside the car. The street lamp in your second photo looks kinda out of place. Did you or could you get inside or try to.


----------



## HughieD

Hugh Jorgan said:


> The cars are a SAAB Turbo registered in 1999 and a Ford Kia registered in 2000. The Kia had stuff inside the car. The street lamp in your second photo looks kinda out of place. Did you or could you get inside or try to.



Didn't try mate...a bit of an exposed location to be honest.


----------



## HughieD

The former Salvation Army HQ in the centre of Sheffield. Still empty and sealed tight. Hope someone buys this and puts it to good use...


20180630_160306 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180630_160032 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180630_160048 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

That's a nice building. I hope it get used for something else. It would make a nice hotel or a hostel.


----------



## HughieD

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a nice building. I hope it get used for something else. It would make a nice hotel or a hostel.



It would. And it's BANG in the centre of Sheff too...


----------



## mookster

A couple from yet another car graveyard me and my friend found at the weekend - not going to put a full thread up yet as I think we missed over half of the grounds and didn't bother trying to find a way into the house that also sits there so we need to go back and investigate properly when not pushed for time. The undergrowth level was unreal, most of the time was spent in a stooped position.










[/url]


----------



## smiler

I got captured while nosing around a redundant Sally Army hall an interesting experience to go along with being nabbed by a Nun.
Lovely pics, I liked them, Thanks


----------



## HughieD

smiler said:


> I got captured while nosing around a redundant Sally Army hall an interesting experience to go along with being nabbed by a Nun.
> Lovely pics, I liked them, Thanks




Ha ha...nabbed by a nun. On the run from a nun. The possibilities are endless ;-)


----------



## smiler

HughieD said:


> Ha ha...nabbed by a nun. On the run from a nun. The possibilities are endless ;-)



I'm delighted it gave you a laugh Hughie, nearly gave me a coronary, I'd read in the local paper that the convent was for sale and the few remaining Nuns had moved to a smaller property to spend their remaining days together, I figured the place wouldn't be on the market too long so I decided to have a nose, being an old an vastly experienced trespasser and a sneeky bugger to boot I approached the site from the rear, through a wood and a farm of a First Class bar'steward, over the convent wall into a large overgrown garden, after being scratched an stung to buggery, I came across a tidy well kept spot, There under a cross were plaques for each nun who had died while serving at the convent, as everyone else would I was going to get the best shot I could, I was lining up the shot lost in thinking of the years of service put in by these folk, When someone tapped me gently on the shoulder turning I saw this little grey nun smiling at me, frightened the crap out of me, I garbled something about a lost dog and pissed off promptly


----------



## cogito

One from earlier this year.


----------



## HughieD

Sadly this place was a fail. Entry point now sealed and nabbed while taking externals ("I'd sling your hook if I was you"). Hey ho. The Bland Tavern and farm shop in Lincolnshire was just not to be...


img8462 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8455 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8465 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8464 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8459 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8460 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Lavino

Last year's santa mine meet. I'm ready for another one..

Santas mine trip 2017 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


----------



## smiler

You gave it a go Hughie and I expect you like most of us have bin advised to "sling your hook" or words to that effect before, sometimes not so nicely put, all part of the game, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Pincheck

Demolition men


----------



## Pincheck

Then and now shots taken way back in 2010 when it first closed and was still protected by in building security (never spotted).
Cuban Bloodhound in 2010 


scattergun 2018



To ward 1 2010



2018



ward 1 2010



2018


----------



## HughieD

Not enough here for a full report but a few pix from Jinshui Gold mine in Taiwan. Most of the site is open to tourists but there are a few bits that aren't...

Japanese pillbox from WWII:


img8837 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8844 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8847 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Next to it an old water tank(?):


img8840 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8841 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8842 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Old aquaduct:


img8836 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Old wagon:


img8838 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the old train tracks:


img8806 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8853 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

I know someone on the forum got round here recently and ace it looked too. Was here during the week and the place was crawling with contractors - hence just a few externals that I'm popping in here:


img9506 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Royal London 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9503 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Royal London 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and round the back:


Royal London 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## mookster

Some bumbling about yesterday after visiting Santa Pod for the NSRA Hot Rod Drags. Found the remains of some former farm buildings complete with intact air raid shelter just down the road from the strip, and then finally paid a visit to Bletchley Park although I need to go back for the tastier bits as we were flagging a bit by then.


----------



## KPUrban_

Abandoned_Hospital_OP_DarkOperations_KPUrbex by KPUrbex








An edits of probably my most favorite explore yet.


----------



## HughieD

This place has evaded me for years and have never seen a report on it. Still there, still sealed and still teasing me - so popping it in here. Maykong Godown Silk Mills. Report and history HERE 


Maykong 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Maykong 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Maykong 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Maykong 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

No way in to this place so just externals of this deco beauty in Warsop:


img9846 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9853 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9851 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9850 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9848 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20180929_174002 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

Funny, but went all the way over there, got in, then bottled it. Just got that feeling. Anyhow - got some pictures of the legendary Shaw Brothers Film studios in Hong Kong before I slung my hook...


Shaws 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Shaws 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Shaws 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Shaws 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Shaws 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Shaws 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD

This place turned out to be a bail as unbeknownst to us there was an on-site security presence. We met the dog first so bailed. So popping these pix of Tansley Wood Mill near Matlock in here:


img9861 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9860 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9858 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9857 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Shame as it looked an interesting explore...


----------



## 5t3tcv743

Steel wool effect in an abandoned Vauxhall garage


----------



## KPUrban_

Roof Crane


----------



## HughieD

Urbex toilet, Sheffield  


Urbex Toilet! by HughieDW, on Flickr


Urbex Toilet! by HughieDW, on Flickr


Urbex Toilet! by HughieDW, on Flickr


Urbex Toilet! by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Pincheck

Go big or go home !


----------



## cogito




----------



## KPUrban_

EasyJet



Flightless_Bird_01 by KPUrbex


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## HughieD

Popping this cute little gatehouse in Sheffield in here:


20181124_141225 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20181124_141202 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20181124_141213 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20181124_141157 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## KPUrban_

Abandoned_Factory_Demolished_KPUrbex by KPUrbex ., on Flickr

What remains of the Shredded Wheat Factory, Welwyn.


----------



## Sam Haltin

It's been shredded.


----------



## KPUrban_

We_Have_The_Power by KPUrbex


----------



## KPUrban_

HeartOfSteel_KPurbex by KPUrbex


----------



## UEP-Wales

*Southerndown Care Home (Formally Dunraven Hotel)*


----------



## KPUrban_

BrickLayers_KPUe by KPUrbex


----------



## Sam Haltin

Good shot KP. You'll need to gather all your pictures and make a calendar.


----------



## mookster

So far half of the explores I've done this year have been car graveyards.


----------



## cogito

A+++ Would urbex again


----------



## stu8fish

Just thought I'd drop an old one in here.

Reservoir. by stu8fish, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

Nice persepective.


----------



## KPUrban_

We're gonna need a bigger thread. Or another one.


DSC_1936-HDR


----------



## Sabtr

So I'm going through hundreds of old storage CDs here and putting stuff onto archival disc and I've literally stumbled upon a gold mine of explores!
This is 9 years ago (!!) and was taken at a very well preserved Victorian era rifle range in deepest darkest Northumberland. This is one of the metal target plates that would be raised by the nearby lifting mechanisms.
This is BigLoada.




Shot to Pieces by Craig David, on Flickr


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

This is one I tried yesterday but didn't get into, so no report. Garey House, Isle of Man.


----------



## cogito

One from the archives. Guess that's a no then.


----------



## KPUrban_

cogito said:


> One from the archives. Guess that's a no then.



Looks inviting


----------



## Sam Haltin

Looks like you're not allowed to enter. Maybe they don't know how to spell "No Trespassing"


----------



## cogito

This thread has been unusually quiet for a while.


----------



## Mikeymutt

A genuine MOD bog roll at west Raynham. Worth a fortune now.


----------



## cogito

Mikeymutt said:


> A genuine MOD bog roll at west Raynham. Worth a fortune now.



Get on Antiques Roadshow, quick!


----------



## KPUrban_

[/url]Natural Light Manufacturing 
Forgot about this thread.


----------



## explorinwithkier

mookster said:


> So far half of the explores I've done this year have been car graveyards.



That type 25 still looks like she'd run!!


----------



## Belfry

A couple of Napoleonic era gun batteries.


----------



## cogito

Sad to hear that this place was demolished recently, just a few months after I'd been.


----------



## Scattergun

cogito said:


> Sad to hear that this place was demolished recently, just a few months after I'd been.
> View attachment 509173


That's a nice shot


----------



## Scattergun

The Grande Pikey


----------



## wolfism

Made in Scotland from girders…?


----------



## Scattergun

wolfism said:


> Made in Scotland from girders…?


The very same


----------



## wolfism

That stuff gets around. Was recently down in Englandshire for a few days and discovered a large part of a pottery in Stoke being supported by the Lanarkshire Steel Co. Thank you Mr Colville.


----------



## Hayman

wolfism said:


> That stuff gets around. Was recently down in Englandshire for a few days and discovered a large part of a pottery in Stoke being supported by the Lanarkshire Steel Co. Thank you Mr Colville.


I've seen cast iron kitchen stoves and other cast iron products made by the Falkirk Iron Works 12,000 miles away in Australia and New Zealand. I have read such cargoes would go out effectively as ballast, the ships returning with wheat or wool.


----------



## cogito

This was fun, an overnight mission at 5,000ft a couple of years ago. Just been back to the same region at the same time of year.

Moonlit, naturally.


----------



## Cuban B.

Pincheck in the Ceramics Factory, and the Rubber Factory:


----------



## Pincheck

Scattergun Mc Womble


----------



## Pincheck

Htmlnangel and Basel


----------



## Pincheck

Cuban Bloodhound


----------



## cogito

Thermal Baths in Italy last month.


----------



## HughieD

cogito said:


> Thermal Baths in Italy last month.
> 
> View attachment 515585


Really loving that pic!


----------



## wolfism

Pincheck said:


> Htmlnangel and Basel



That fox gets around…


----------



## Hayman

wolfism said:


> That fox gets around…


Boom! Boom!?


----------



## Cuban B.

A few places that have recently come under the wrecking ball:


----------



## Electric

Founded in 1942 F H Gilman & Co. were stone quarriers based in Stamford but in later years also did bulk potato storage and transport until administration in 2014. This was their principal potato warehouse a few years ago. In the background are pallet storage racks easily several storeys high with the company records boxed up in 6' high stacks below to give an idea of scale.
Only had phone and a torch but surprised how good the photo came out.


----------



## Hayman

Electric said:


> Founded in 1942 F H Gilman & Co. were stone quarriers based in Stamford but in later years also did bulk potato storage and transport until administration in 2014. This was their principal potato warehouse a few years ago. In the background are pallet storage racks easily several storeys high with the company records boxed up in 6' high stacks below to give an idea of scale.
> Only had phone and a torch but surprised how good the photo came out.
> 
> View attachment 516962


There would be a lot of the company's history in those records. Who is going to scan all the documents?


----------



## cogito

UK Asylum, 2021. They still exist


----------



## Hayman

cogito said:


> UK Asylum, 2021. They still exist  View attachment 517678


This photo reminds me of a suburban railway station I visited in Orange County, near New York City. The many heavy coats of paint were peeling off the walls as the wallpaper is here. Scrumptious!


----------



## cogito

A different UK asylum, 2020.


----------



## cogito

One from the archives.


----------



## Hayman

cogito said:


> One from the archives.
> 
> View attachment 518560


Some light bulb!


----------



## UrbanX

Tobo's Labyrinth:


----------



## cogito

If you go down to the woods today...


----------



## Sarah Waldock

My hubby, who's a treadhead, says it's American, post war, probably an M47 maybe an M48. Not something you stumble on every day [unless you're a Ukrainian with a tractor.] M47s were exported all over as US military assistance, because they didn't like them. Look generous and get rid of junk at the same time; can't miss, Uncle Sam. Good place for frogs to perch. Uh, where is it?


----------



## Flixton dreamer

cogito said:


> If you go down to the woods today...
> 
> View attachment 518877


Wow, which country is this in please?


----------



## cogito

Pretty sure it was in Germany off the top of my head.


----------



## HistoryBuff

cogito said:


> If you go down to the woods today...
> 
> View attachment 518877


It's an Italian Carro Armato M47 or an earlier version.


----------



## night crawler

Well it's not going anywhere that is for sure. Also know as M47 Patton


----------



## Cuban B.

The Secret Cottage:


----------



## night crawler

Reminds me of a room in the Newman SHow


----------



## cogito

Original Jacquard Patterns still in situe. Therefore, this shelf is essentially one of the earliest forms of hard drive.


----------



## Sarah Waldock

cogito said:


> Original Jacquard Patterns still in situe. Therefore, this shelf is essentially one of the earliest forms of hard drive.
> 
> View attachment 519607


that ought to be preserved in a living history museum somewhere


----------



## Hayman

Sarah Waldock said:


> that ought to be preserved in a living history museum somewhere


Jacquard's system dates from 1804, presumably after the invention of barrel organs which may have given him the idea for the punched cards. Fairground organs - with their punched cards - also date from the the early 1800s. The Hollerith computer card system is still often seen in old films. The Jacquard cards seen here certainly should be preserved.


----------



## Sarah Waldock

Hayman said:


> Jacquard's system dates from 1804, presumably after the invention of barrel organs which may have given him the idea for the punched cards. Fairground organs - with their punched cards - also date from the the early 1800s. The Hollerith computer card system is still often seen in old films. The Jacquard cards seen here certainly should be preserved.


indeed, it's something which interests me, as well as Ada Lovelace's later efforts in programming, having learned COBOL in my youth, which I confess I hated, I prefer the applications to fine fabrics and jaunty music. The odd sample books which turn up are treated as treasures, how much more so are all these rolls of patterns! Cogito, where is it? I might have some contacts who could do something to save them.


----------



## cogito

Sarah Waldock said:


> Cogito, where is it?



Not in the UK, but as far as I know there are a few people working on it.


----------



## Sarah Waldock

cogito said:


> Not in the UK, but as far as I know there are a few people working on it.


oh that is good. thanks for letting me know that!


----------



## Cuban B.

The cows of urbex:


----------



## Scattergun

Cuban B. said:


> The cows of urbex:


May I be so bold as to say, that's a fine herd of coos.


----------



## Scattergun

Here's a few dusted off from the archives..


----------



## wolfism

Final shot is a cracker, very atmospheric.


----------



## Hayman

wolfism said:


> Final shot is a cracker, very atmospheric.


Could have been out of Quatermass. Curious telephone dial, quite separate from the instrument itself.


----------



## Roderick

Absolutely amazing, where were the 3 phase mercury arc rectifiers? The last time I saw some of those was in a steel works (where Meadowhell shopping centre is now) and they provided DC power to an old overhead crane.


----------



## Scattergun

wolfism said:


> Final shot is a cracker, very atmospheric.





Hayman said:


> Could have been out of Quatermass. Curious telephone dial, quite separate from the instrument itself.


Why thank you Wolfie. I quite like how that one came out. The fog combined with the numerous high power sodiums made for quite the scene. It also played to the advantage as it made hiding from the secher man a little bit easier..

Hayman, that was a shot from Falkirk Council HQ's former cold war 'bunker', although technically not a proper bunker as it was above ground. That typical post-war/cold war windowless command centre; long link corridor, ops rooms, map rooms, telecoms, etc. Had an air of "mouldy rotor bunker" about it.

It was built in 1950 to replace an older bunker but had been sat largely forgotten about until being demolished earlier this year. The telephone dial was one of several in a row of single booths in the telecoms room.


----------



## Scattergun

Roderick said:


> Absolutely amazing, where were the 3 phase mercury arc rectifiers? The last time I saw some of those was in a steel works (where Meadowhell shopping centre is now) and they provided DC power to an old overhead crane.


Spotted them in a cabinet on a small industrial site that was demolished a couple years ago. Only ones I've ever seen in situe in a derelict so pretty special. Intact as well, mercury still sat in the bottom of both.


----------



## Hayman

Scattergun said:


> Why thank you Wolfie. I quite like how that one came out. The fog combined with the numerous high power sodiums made for quite the scene. It also played to the advantage as it made hiding from the secher man a little bit easier..
> 
> Hayman, that was a shot from Falkirk Council HQ's former cold war 'bunker', although technically not a proper bunker as it was above ground. That typical post-war/cold war windowless command centre; long link corridor, ops rooms, map rooms, telecoms, etc. Had an air of "mouldy rotor bunker" about it.
> 
> It was built in 1950 to replace an older bunker but had been sat largely forgotten about until being demolished earlier this year. The telephone dial was one of several in a row of single booths in the telecoms room.


Many thanks for the explanations.


----------



## Cuban B.

Down the coal pit:






Up the coal pit:


----------



## Cuban B.

While out looking for some new mines, we came across the two names that put Lanarkshire on the map:


----------



## Hayman

Cuban B. said:


> While out looking for some new mines, we came across the two names that put Lanarkshire on the map:


And to think when I lived as a child at Buckfastleigh, Buckfast Abbey was better known for its honey than its wine.


----------



## cogito

Anyone know a good brickie and plasterer?


----------



## Scattergun

Cuban B. said:


> While out looking for some new mines, we came across the two names that put Lanarkshire on the map:


God bless.


----------



## Scattergun

A long lost miner from the days of yore..


----------



## Dansgas1000

One of my favourite photos from this year. Haddon Tunnel at the opening halfway through.


----------



## BikinGlynn

cogito said:


> Anyone know a good brickie and plasterer?
> 
> View attachment 520025


that looks nice!


----------



## Hayman

Dansgas1000 said:


> One of my favourite photos from this year. Haddon Tunnel at the opening halfway through.
> View attachment 520303


This photo - showing a short gap between two sections of tunnel - reminds me of the railway in Mexico that goes close to the Copper Canyon. It runs from Los Mochis to Chihuahua, is 656km long, contains 37 bridges, 86 tunnels and took 60 years to build. There is a spiral tunnel - to gain/lose height - and at one point it comes out, immediately crosses a deep gorge and immediately plunges back into tunnel again. Impressive, just as is this photo. There seems to be another short gap at the far end here.


----------



## Dansgas1000

Hayman said:


> This photo - showing a short gap between two sections of tunnel - reminds me of the railway in Mexico that goes close to the Copper Canyon. It runs from Los Mochis to Chihuahua, is 656km long, contains 37 bridges, 86 tunnels and took 60 years to build. There is a spiral tunnel - to gain/lose height - and at one point it comes out, immediately crosses a deep gorge and immediately plunges back into tunnel again. Impressive, just as is this photo. There seems to be another short gap at the far end here.


Thanks! That railway sounds really interesting. This is the only gap in the tunnel, the light you see through the photo is an air shaft, there are a few behind where the photo was taken too.


----------



## Hayman

Dansgas1000 said:


> Thanks! That railway sounds really interesting. This is the only gap in the tunnel, the light you see through the photo is an air shaft, there are a few behind where the photo was taken too.


In that case, it is a very wide air shaft. Do you know if it is visible above ground, in the form of a round wall about ten feet high? Too high for anyone to see over, or easily climb. There are many railway tunnels with a series of such shafts in a line. Often they were used to speed the excavation on several faces at a time; then left for the smoke from steam locomotives to escape.


----------



## Dansgas1000

Hayman said:


> In that case, it is a very wide air shaft. Do you know if it is visible above ground, in the form of a round wall about ten feet high? Too high for anyone to see over, or easily climb. There are many railway tunnels with a series of such shafts in a line. Often they were used to speed the excavation on several faces at a time; then left for the smoke from steam locomotives to escape.


The smaller air shafts are circular and are visible above ground, I believe there are bars around them from above so people don't fall into them. Here's a pic of one of the air shafts from inside the tunnel:


----------

